# Schallplatten/spieler-wissen gesucht!



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

Hallo ,
ich interresiere mich für das thema lps und plattenspieler. allerdings weis ich doch ziemlich wenig über dieses thema.
in diesem threat würde ich euch also bitten alles was ihr zu diesem thema wisst zu posten!
links zu interressanten web-seiten und dergleichen sind auch gern gesehen.
Also , los gehts!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

uiuiui...das is ein riesen Thema worüber man sich endlos auslassen kann. Am besten wäre es wenn du konkrete Fragen stellen würdest die man dann beantworten kann.


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

Versuchs mal im ANALOGUE AUDIO ASSOCIATION Forum

Da findest du alles was du brauchst, Kaufberatung, E-Teile, infos über Tonabnehmer, wie man Tonarme Ausbalanciert, Reparatur, Restauration, Pflege  usw.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

wie ist das mit den RPM? was darf man sich unter einen augelagerten netzteil vorstellen? was ist der unterschied zwischen MM und MC ?
kann man jeden tonarm mit jeden tonabnehmer und plattenspieler kompinieren? wie kann man zischen liedern wechseln?

@EinarN: thankx


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> uiuiui...das is ein riesen Thema worüber man sich endlos auslassen kann. Am besten wäre es wenn du konkrete Fragen stellen würdest die man dann beantworten kann.



...ist doch dein Thema du Vinylfetischist


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

MM = Magnetischer tonabnemer, MC Magneto- chrystall tonabnehmer.
Für den MM brauchst du ein Speziellen Entzerrer und der Klang ist Super. bei MC brauchste kein Entzerer aber der Klang ist.... solala.

Entzerer ist verbaut in jeden GUTEN Verstärker deswegen auch der PHONO MM Eingang. Ein GUTER Verstärker kostet so Ab 250 EURO

RPM ist die Drehgeschwindigkeit (33,3/3, 45 und für alte Scherlack Platten 78)

Springen von ein Titel zum Anderer geht via Arm Lift + gute Hand + gutes auge.
Ausgenommen REVOX dreher mit linearen tonarm, Laser spurleser und vorprogramierung (ist aber verdammt selten - Sammlerstück und in der regel Sündhaft Teuer).

Ein Tipp kann ich dir geben:

*FINGER WEG VOM DJ SCHROTT mit USB Anschluss !!!!* wen du Qualität Willlst. 
Bei den Ramscher ist das USB signal entwa auf 128 kbps MP3 Niveau und das ist MÜLL!

Wen du was Ordentliches Willst, Nimm dir ein Torens oder Dual mit Direct Drive, kein Riemen Antrieb. Kostet aber einiges.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

ok , also einen MM. brauche ich neben einer phonovorstufe noch irgentwelche verstärker?was meinst du mit torens oder dual mit direct drive?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

> wie ist das mit den RPM?



RPM beschreibt, wie schnell sich der Plattenteller und damit die Schallplatte dreht. Es gibt 33 1/3, 45 und 78 Umdrehungen/Min.
Normale Alben haben meist 33 1/3 U/min, Singles oft 45 und 78 gibt es glaube ich nur bei ziemlich alten Platten. Je schneller sich die Platte dreht, desto größer ist die Auflösung da der Tonabnehmer in der gleichen Zeit mehr Rille abtasten kann. Dafür passt aber halt weniger Musik auf eine Seite.



> was darf man sich unter einen augelagerten netzteil vorstellen?



Ausgelagerte Netzteile sind Netzteile, die nicht im gleichen Gehäuse wie der eigentliche Plattenspieler sind. Das soll Resonanzen und magnetische Störungen verhindern wodurch sich der Klang des Plattenspielers verschlechtern kann. Im allgemeinen sind integrierte Netzteile aber kein Problem, dann eher der Motor. Ausgelagerte Netzteile findet man meist bei teureren Plattenspielern, die haben dann meist auch den Motor in einem extra Gehäuse.



> was ist der unterschied zwischen MM und MC ?



MM und MC sind zwei verschiedene Bauarten für Tonabnehmer. MM steht dabei für Moving Magnet also, ein sich bewegender Magnet. MC steht für Moving Coil und heißt "bewegte Spule". Das sind also zwei verschiedene Konzepte um die Bewegung der Nadel in ein elektrisches Signal umzuwandeln wobei beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. MM-System haben einen hohen Ausgangspegel, können demnach an jeden Phono-Vorverstärker angeschlossen werden. Der Nachteil ist der relativ zu den MC-Systemen schlechtere Klang. Der kommt dadurch, dass der Magnet, welcher an der Nadel dranhängt relativ schwer ist, wodurch die Nadel träge wird.
MC-Systeme haben also einen besseren Klang, da die Nadel direkter spielt. Dafür ist der Ausgangspegel eines MC-Systems aber um ein vielfaches niedriger und man braucht einen speziellen Phono-Vorverstärker für MC-Systeme.



> kann man jeden tonarm mit jeden tonabnehmer und plattenspieler kompinieren?



Nein, nicht jeder Tonabnehmer passt an jeden Tonarm. Auch passt nicht jeder Tonarm zu jedem Plattenspieler. Da muss man sich vorher informieren. Auch wenn die Teile rein von der mechanischen Verbindung zusammen passen kann das Endergebnis manchmal sehr seltsam klingen.
Bei Tonabnehmern sollte man immer darauf achten, dass sie zum relativen Tonarmgewicht passen. Es gibt leichte, mittelschwere und schwere Tonarme. Das hat etwas mit den Eigenresonanzen des Tonarmes zu tun.



> wie kann man zischen liedern wechseln?



Auf den Platten sieht man an den Stellen zwischen den Liedern eine Art Grenze. Wenn man nun von einem Lied zu einem anderen springen will hebt man den Tonarm mittels Tonarmlift an und platziert den Tonabnehmer an der Grenze vor dem Lied welches man als nächstes hören möchte. Dann lässt man den Tonarm wieder runter, natürlich mittels Tonarmlift um die Nadel und das Vinyl zu schonen.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. März 2010)

Direct Drive bedeutet das der Plattenteller direkt mit dem Motor verbunden ist, und nicht über ein keilriemen mit dem Plattenteller, lezteres ist totaler mist da du nach einigen jahren den Keilriemen wechseln darfst und wenn das nicht exakt 100% der gleiche ist, wirst du gleichlaufschwankungen haben. Extrem billige Plattenspieler haben immer riemenantrieb. Finger weg davon ! 
Eine Besonderheit bieten die Technics SL 1200er, dort gehört der Plattenteller quasi zum Motor dazu, Technics SL 1200er gelten sowieso als einer der robustesten Plattenspieler, und das nicht ohne grund, allerdings hat nen SL1200er auch nen ordenlichen preis. 
Wobei der Technics in erster linie bei DJs seit über 20jahren sehr beliebt ist. 
Für den normalen Home betrieb würd ich auch nen guten alten DUAL oder Revox empfehlen. 

Achja und nochwas, gute plattenspieler wiegen auch viel, nen Plattenspieler der 2kg wiegt kannst gleich wieder in die tonne tretten. 

Neben einem Phonovorverstärker brauchst du auch einen normalen Verstärker. Oder gleich nen guten Verstärker mit Phono eingang.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

schön viel infos !
was ist denn tonarmlift ??
muss man beim zusammenstellen eines plattenspielersytems spezielle dinge beachten? oder beim täglichen handling?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

> Für den MM brauchst du ein Speziellen Entzerrer und der Klang ist Super. bei MC brauchste kein Entzerer aber der Klang ist.... solala.



Völlig falsch.
Man braucht sowohl für MM als auch MC Entzerrer und MC-Systeme haben einen besseren Klang als MM. Was meinst du warum die richtig teuren Tonabnehmer alle MC sind?! 
MM ist trotzdem die bessere Wahl für Einsteiger in das Thema, da die Kompatibilität höher ist, man also jeden Phono-Vorverstärker nutzen kann und auch sonst auf weniger achten muss als bei MC.



> Entzerer ist verbaut in jeden GUTEN Verstärker deswegen auch der PHONO MM Eingang. Ein GUTER Verstärker kostet so Ab 250 EURO



Man sollte sich nicht drauf verlassen. Onkyo-Stereo-Amps haben keinen Phono-Eingang. NAD haben auch keinen Phono-Eingang. Beides sind gute Stereo-Verstärker-Hersteller. Also sollte man unbedingt vor dem Kauf darauf achten, dass der Verstärker einen Phono-Eingang hat.



> Wen du was Ordentliches Willst, Nimm dir ein Torens oder Dual mit Direct Drive, kein Riemen Antrieb. Kostet aber einiges.



Thorens und Dual sind gute Plattenspieler-Hersteller. Allerdings ist Riemenantrieb besser als Direct Drive.
Riemenantrieb bedeutet, dass der Motor über einen Gummiriemen mit dem Plattenteller verbunden ist. beim Direkt-Antrieb (Direct Drive) sitzt der Motor genau unter der Plattenteller-Nabe und ist mit dem Plattenteller direkt verbunden. Das führt zwar zu einem höheren Drehmoment (kurz, der Plattenspieler hat mehr kraft) was vor allem im DJ-Bereich sehr wichtig ist, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man die Resonanzen, die der Motor erzeugt über die Lautsprecher hören kann. Man hat dann ein zur Drehgeschwindigkeit des Plattentellers passendes Rauschen auf den Lautsprechern.
Das passiert beim Riemenantrieb nicht, da der Motor weiter von dem Tonabnehmer weg ist und nicht direkt mit dem Plattenteller verbunden ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

> was ist denn tonarmlift ??


Das ist ein Hebel am Tonarmgelenk durch den der Tonarm gesenkt und angehoben werden kann, und zwar genau senkrecht.



> muss man beim zusammenstellen eines plattenspielersytems spezielle dinge beachten?


Wie gesagt, man sollte darauf achten, dass der Tonabnehmer zum Tonarm passt. Ansonsten sollte man keinen Billig-Plattenspieler mit USB-Anschluss und weniger als 5-6kg Gewicht nehmen. Die taugen nichts. Ansonsten brauchst du halt noch einen Verstärker mit passendem Phono-Eingang um den Plattenspieler anschließen zu können aber das sollte klar sein.
Zum täglichen Handling...
Wenn du vor hast, die neue Platten zu kaufen, dann bestell dir in einem Phono-Shop (z.B. www.dienadel.de) erstmal Papierinnenhüllen welche innen mit Kunststoff gefüttert sind. Das vermindert statische Aufladung der Platten und verhindert, dass die Platten in der Hülle zerkratzen. Neue Platten haben nämlich in den meisten fällen nurnoch Papp-Innenhüllen. Ich hab mir damit leider schon ein paar Platten ziemlich zerkratzt.
Ansonsten ist noch eine Carbon-Bürste empfehlenswert mit der du die Platten vor jedem Abspielen auf dem Plattenteller abbürsten kannst um sie staubfrei zu bekommen. Von irgendwelchen Mikrofasertüchern und sonstigem kann ich nur abraten da man sich damit auch die Platten zerkratzt.
Also die Grundregel sollte lauten: Halte soviel Stuab wie nur möglich von den Platten fern und vermeide alles was Kratzer, Staub, Fett oder sonstigen Schmutz auf die Vinylplatten bringt.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

ich habe gerade auf pro-ject.com gesehen das man den plattenteller austauschen kann. kann man so den klang verbessern?
 und jetzt mal eine echte einsteigerfrage: verbesseern high-end -kabel tasächlich den klang und lohnt es sich hörbar in gute kabel zu investieren?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

> ich habe gerade auf pro-ject.com gesehen das man den plattenteller austauschen kann. kann man so den klang verbessern?



Eher nicht, man sollte von Anfang an in einen halbwegs brauchbaren Plattenspieler investieren. Da muss man dann auch nicht großartig dran rumtunen.
Für einen guten Neuwertigen Plattenspieler sollte man ca. 300€ einplanen. Umschauen kann man sich dann bei Firmen wie Rega, Dual oder Thorens.



> und jetzt mal eine echte einsteigerfrage: verbesseern high-end -kabel tasächlich den klang und lohnt es sich hörbar in gute kabel zu investieren?



Das ist eine ziemliche Glaubensfrage. Aber wenn man zu den vernünftigeren Leuten gehört und auf die Messergenisse verlässt muss die Antwort NEIN lauten. Kabel haben einen extrem geringen Einfluss auf technische Daten die sich nach Meinung vieler nicht hörbar auswirken können. Es gibt aber auch viele Leute, die der Meinung sind, sie könnten Unterschiede hören. Das dürfte aber in den meisten Fällen lediglich Einbildung sein.
Steck das viele Geld lieber in bessere Lautsprecher, die machen neben der Raumakustik den größten Einfluss auf die Klangqualität.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

ich würde mir natürlich auch gerne einen plattenspieler zulegen. das problem ist aber dabei das ich noch schüler bin und nur einen kleinen mini-job habe-nicht so viel geld.
 das gesamte system zusammenzustellen wird deshalb ziemlich lange daueren. wie auch immer so sieht mein plan aus:
project plattenspielerro-Ject Debut III kaufen , dann phono +kopfhörerverstärker kaufen.dann den beyerdynamic DT990 kaufen.lautsprecher habe ich noch zuhause die sind nicht sooo toll, aber was solls, da kommen auch noch bessere her-irgentwann UND IRGENTWANN auch noch einen sub woofer.
was haltet ihr so davon seht ihr irgentwelche sinnvolleren möglichkeiten, vorallen in bezug auf die ganzen verstärker?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

Du willst also nur über Kopfhörer hören? Dann ist die Kombination aus KH-Verstärker und Beyerdynamic DT990 eine gute Wahl. Wenn du aber auch mal über normale Lautsprecher hören willst würde ich dir doch eher zu einem kleinen Stereo-Vollverstärker wie dem Denon PMA-510AE oder dem Onkyo A 9155 raten. Die haben ebenfalls ziemlich gute Kopfhörerausgänge. 
Ansonsten ist der Pro-Ject Debut III ein ganz guter Einsteiger-Spieler. Den gibt es aber mit verschiedenen Tonabnehmern. Im Standard-Angebot ist glaube ich ein Ortofon OMB5E dran, das ist nicht so der Renner. bei PhonoPhono gibt es den Pro-Ject Debut III in verschiedenen Farben und mit verschiedenen Tonabnehmern. Ich würde dir da zu dem Angebot raten wo das Ortofon VinylMaster white dabei ist. Das kostet dann 60€ mehr als mit dem Standard-Tonabnehmer, klingt dafür aber auch wirklich besser.
Eine gute, aber auch teurere Alternative wäre der Rega Planar 1 zusammen mit Ortofon 2m Red (kostet aber rund 400€).

Und einen Subwoofer würde ich für reines Musikhören nicht empfehlen. Dann lieber zwei vernünftige Standlautsprecher. Die klingen homogener und erzeugen auch genug Tiefton für Musik.


----------



## coolwater (6. März 2010)

nein,nicht nur über kopfhörer.aber am anfang werde ich halt keine gute lautsprecher haben-dafür aber gute kopfhörer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

Dann würde ich dir wie gesagt eher zu einem Vollverstärker raten. Selbst die Einstiegsserien von Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha usw. haben schon ziemlich brauchbare Kopfhörerausgänge. ich denke das lohnt sich bei dir eher, da du dann zumindest schonmal ne vernünftige Basis hast wenn du dir mal gute Lautsprecher kaufst.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

ich habe halt auch gesehen das es wirklich gute phono-und kopfhöreerverstärker bereits auch zu preisen unter 200 € gibt. mein favorit für die phonovorstufe:Musical Fidellity V-lps 165€ und als Kopfhörerverstärkerverstärker den Musical Fid.V-CAN ,ebenfalls für 165€.Meine überlegung ist Folgende : ich will mit diesen beiden verstärkern meinen Vollverstärker in diesen beiden Disziplienen(phono+kkopfhörer) aufwerten, da ich glaube das sie in beiden fällen besser sind als die in einen Vollverstärker integrierten lösungen. Ich bezihe mich jetzt dabei auf die Tests der HIFI-Zeitschrift Stereo. Die hat beide verstärker mit 83 und 90 von 100 möglichen Punkten getestet.Bezahlbare Vollverstärker liegen aber immer bei max. 35 Punkten. und es wird halt auch ne weile dauern bis ich das geld für die Lautsprecher zusammen  habe .Die sollens werden :KEF IQ 30 , für 440€.

Aber jetzt mal was anderes kann man einer schallplatte ihre klangqualität ansehen-bzw. die qualität ihrer pressung?


----------



## Oliver (7. März 2010)

Interessantes Thema 

Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass es immer noch einen recht großen Venyl-Markt gibt, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, mir wieder das entsprechende Equipment zuzulegen, allerdings dieses Mal richtig.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

Wenn du Infos oder antworten auf fragen hast dann immer her damit


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

Also erstmal grundsätzlich zu HiFi-Zeitschriften...verlass dich da bloß nicht auf das was die schreiben. Die sind nur daran interessiert die Produkte ihrer Werbekunden schmackhaft zu machen. Die Klangbeschreibungen teurer Produkte sind immer völlig übertrieben, und billige Produkte werden oft viel schlechter gemacht als sie eigentlich sind.
Wenn du planst, dir einen 300€-Plattenspieler wie den Pro-Ject Debut III mit einem mittelklassigen Tonabnehmer (100€-Klasse) zuzulegen lohnt es sich auf keinen Fall einen so teuren Phono-Vorverstärker wie den Musical Fidelity zu kaufen. Das ist in dem Fall wirklich rausgeschmissenes Geld. Eine sehr viel günstigere, aber trotzdem hochwertige Alternative ist der NAD PP2. Zwar ist auch der meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld bei einem 300€-Dreher aber viele Leute stellen sich lieber einen einzelnen Phono-Vorverstärker hin als den im Vollverstärker integrierten zu nutzen, auch wenn dieser für den Mittelklassebereich völlig ausreicht.
Zu dem Kopfhörerverstärker kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, da ich mich insgesamt mit dem Thema Kopfhörer bisher nur sehr sporadisch beschäftigt habe.

Und um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Gib keinen Pfifferling auf die Punkte-Bewertungen in irgendwelchen HiFi-Zeitschriften. Die sind absolut nichts wert!
Die KEF IQ30 würde ich mir dann vorher nochmal auf jeden Fall an der eigenen Anlage anhören. Ich halte die persönlich für eine Vinyl-Anlage eher nicht geeignet da KEF im Allgemeinen recht analytisch abgestimmt sind und das den warmen Klang der Vinyl-Wiedergabe zunichte machen kann. Aber dass muss man im eigenen Raum ausprobieren um es beurteilen zu können.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

ok  dann deute alles wohl  auf einenvollverstärker mit phono und kopfhöreranschlüssen hin. ohne jetzt mal auf den sinn zu achten , kann man die soundquli. nachträglich steigern wenn man einzellne verstärker hinzukauft oder macht das auch keinen sinn?

kann man einer schallplatte es ansehen ob sie eine gute qual. hinsichtlich pressung usw. hat ?


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

ach ja noch was : ich hätte total gerne einen Röhrenverstärker.die meisten die ich aber bisher geshen habe waren alle doch ziemlich über meinen buget.kannst du vieleicht welche die so 300-max.400 kosten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

sicher kannst du nachträglich dann immernoch teure 2000€ Phono-Vorverstärker und Kopfhörerverstärker dazu kaufen. Dann braucht es aber wie gesagt auch die passenden Kopfhörer und Platten/CD-Spieler dazu damit sich das wirklich lohnt. Aber ich denke mit einem mittelklassigen Vollverstärker zwischen 200-400€ fährt man für den Einstieg am besten.

Es gibt gewisse Hinweise, die auf gute Pressungen schließen lassen können, aber wirklich drauf verlassen kann man sich nie. Schwere 180g Pressungen gelten z.B. als Qualitätsfaktor. Ich habe aber auch schon relativ schlechte 180g Pressungen erwischt.
Ein weiterer mir bekannter Begriff ist die sog. DMM-Pressung. Da werden als Matritzen (sozusagen Negativ von der Schallplatte) Metall-Platten statt Acetatfolien verwendet wodurch die Qualität der Pressung besser und beständiger ist. Ich habe drei aktuelle DMM-Platten (Katie Melua - Live at O² Arena, Sigur Rós - Agaetis Byrjun und Sigur Rós - () ) und die drei Platten haben wirklich eine hervorragende Qualität.
Aber ansonsten kann man es der Platte an sich eigentlich nicht ansehen wie gut oder schlecht die Pressung ist...Hinweise finden sich nur auf dem Label in der Mitte, mit denen kann man dann übers Internet Nachforschungen anstellen.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

ok ,danke.
kannst du vieleicht noch etwas zu den Röhrenverstärkern sagen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

> ach ja noch was : ich hätte total gerne einen Röhrenverstärker.die meisten die ich aber bisher geshen habe waren alle doch ziemlich über meinen buget.kannst du vieleicht welche die so 300-max.400 kosten?



Der Dynavox VR 70 ist einer der bezahlbarsten Röhrenverstärker. Hat sogar ein MC-fähigen Phono-Eingang, da kannst du also auch richtig gute Tonabnehmer dran anschließen.
Aber hör dir den vorher mal unverbindlich an, Röhrenklang und die Handhabung muss man mögen.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

hey !!! genau den habe ich auch bereits favorisiert!!der hat aber keinen kopfhörer eingang-da müsste ich mir dann wohl einen extra kh-verstärker kaufen. kann ich den verstärker auch direkt an den plattenspieler anschließen und dann über kopfhörer hören?
was meinst du damit das man die handhabung mögen muss ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

Also den Dynavox VR70 kannst du direkt an den Plattenspieler anschließen. Für Kopfhörer bräuchtest du tatsächlich noch einen extra Kopfhörerverstärker. Den Kopfhörerverstärker kannst du aber dagegen nicht direkt an einen Plattenspieler anschließen, es sei denn er hat einen Phono-Eingang, da gibt es sicher ein paar Geräte die das haben. Musst du mal genau drauf achten.



> was meinst du damit das man die handhabung mögen muss ?



Röhrenverstärker haben eine viel längere Aufwärmzeit als Transistorverstärker, sie brauchen also ne Weile (meist 30-60 Sekunden) bis sie betriebsbereit sind. Außerdem gehen die Röhren dann auch gern mal kaputt und man muss sich mal neue Röhren kaufen. Darfst du dir natürlich nicht so vorstellen, dass es pro Woche eine Röhre durchhaut, aber so alle 1-2 Jahre kann man damit rechnen...zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen mit Röhrenverstärkern. Aber so viele hab ich da auch noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2010)

alle 1-2 jahre is ja ok, da wirds wenigstens nicht langweilig! 
ich finde der Dynavox VR70 sieht einfach geil aus . glaube das wäre wirklich ein guter verstärker für mich. wo sind eigentlich die klanglichen unterschiede zwischen transistoren und röhrenverstärkern? die röhren sollen ja "wärmer"klingen, was darf man sich denn darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Zoon (7. März 2010)

Naja wie soll man das beschreiben, für die Meisten hört sich ein Transistorverstärker halt kalt an. Ein Röhrenamp klingt halt so ... als wenn man von draußen reinkommt und sich vor den warmen Kamin setzt (geht bei manchen Amps auch da die ganz schöne Hitze entwickeln ^^).

Oder anders eine Röhre klingt halt "runder" nicht so "platt"...

Musst halt selber probehören, blumige Beschreibungen in der Hifiwelt sind halt immer so eine Sache.

Dein Frage weiter oben, theoretisch kanste soviele Verstärker in dein Haus stellen wie du magst, manche schwören darauf bestimmte Musikrichtungen nur auf bestimmten Amps abzuspielen.


----------



## coolwater (8. März 2010)

hey ich habe ein kleien problem : ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und bin mir sicher das der Dynavox VR70E-2 keinen phonoeingang hat .auch habe ich bissher vergebens nach einen kopfhörerverstärker mit phonoeingang gesucht-das wäre mir aber schon wichtig.kann mir irgentjemand helfern?


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Hier in Duisburg ist voll mit Vinyls.

SH Kaufhaus = 57.000 Scheiben auf Lager
Red Rose Records = Etwa 20.000 Scheiben auf Lager
33, 3/3 = Etwa 25.000 Scheiben auf Lager

Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack. 
Das ist nur einer der 7 Doppelregale vom 33, 3/3 Laden 
Hier ist alles zu finden, von Abba bis ZZ Top und wie gesagt, im Laden sind NUR 25.000 Scheiben auf Lager.


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

............und WR HIER kaufen will, muss das Butterbrot + 5 liter Caffe von Zuhause Mitbringen weil so schnell kommt da keiner Heraus.
So Sieht es im Duisburger SECOND HAND KAUFHAUS (Steinschegasse 69) Aus wen Auf eine Etage 57.000 Schalplatten Angeboten werden:


----------



## BarFly (8. März 2010)

Plattenspieler.
ok, damit bin ich noch gross geworden.
Der User 'a_fire_inside_1988' hat hier schon sehr viel Richtiges gepostet und auch Verhältnissmässigkeiten von Kabelpreisen sauber dargestellt. 
Ein Project Debut, ist wirklich ein toller Einstieg 
PhonoPhono - Plattenspieler - ProJect - Debut=
Das OMB 20 oder VinylMaster White ist man schon sehr weit.
Jede weitere Verbesserung kostet dann schon richtig viel mehr Geld.
Bei Klangunterschieden bin ich sehr skeptisch. Der Unterschied zwischen MM und MC ist schwer hörbar. Daher - ein MM-System wie das 'OM10 Super' für ca 60€ ist schon klasse.
Nur  - lasst es euch einstellen. 
Riemen oder Direktantrieb?
Ein guter Technics, Sony mit Directantrieb oder ein Thorens, Project mit Riemen.... gibt sich nicht viel, bzw. ist völlig vernachlässigbar.
Verstärker - Wenn man irgendwo, Vater, Onkel usw.... einen fehlerfreien (Marken)Verstärker aus den 80igern abstauben kann - geht davon aus, dass ihr ein sehr brauchbares Teil habt. ^
Und das meist mit gutem Kopfhörerverstärker und Phonoteil.
Da kommt ihr mit 100€ bei Ebay schon weit.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

> Nur - lasst es euch einstellen.


Ein sehr wichtiger Fakt, der hier bisher noch garnicht erwähnt wurde. Viel wichtiger als ein teurer Tonabnehmer oder ein teurer Plattenspieler ist die korrekte Justage und das sollte im Idealfall ein Profi machen. Ohne richtige Justage hat man hässliche Verzerrungen und scharfe S-Laute die richtig nervig sein können. Mein Ortofon 2m red war auch eine Zeit lang falsch justiert obwohl ich mir dafür wirklich Zeit genommen hab. Dann hat die Justage mal ein Fachmann vorgenommen und seitdem klingt das System sehr viel besser.


----------



## coolwater (9. März 2010)

ok danke .
auch wieder nützliche tipps.allerdsings habe ich eh zuviel respekt vor dieser ganzen materie als das ich selber darum herumfummeln würde.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja wie soll man das beschreiben, für die Meisten hört sich ein Transistorverstärker halt kalt an. Ein Röhrenamp klingt halt so ... als wenn man von draußen reinkommt und sich vor den warmen Kamin setzt (geht bei manchen Amps auch da die ganz schöne Hitze entwickeln ^^).
> 
> Oder anders eine Röhre klingt halt "runder" nicht so "platt"...


Ich hab mal den entscheidenden Part unterstrichen.
Genau das will man bei einem Verstärker für die Wieergabe aber eigentlich verhindern. Daher sind Röhren im Verstärker in etwa so sinnvoll wie Kabel für 10.000€.

Etwas ganz anderes ist das beim mischen/spielen der Musik, hier kann eine Röhre im (z.B. Gitarren-)Verstärker eben genau die Veränderung am Ton ausmachen die man sucht.

Zu den Plattenspielern:
Aktuell quäle ich noch einen alten Telefunken Spieler(W230 HiFi) der eigentlich ins Museum gehört. Der Klang ist aber garnicht mal schlecht.
Leider ist die Automatik ziemlich im Eimer. Theoretisch wäre das sogar ein Wechsler, nur der Arm läuft nicht mehr so wie er soll, so dass er beim Wechseln wohl von einer Platte erschlagen würde.


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den entscheidenden Part unterstrichen.
> Genau das will man bei einem Verstärker für die Wieergabe aber eigentlich verhindern. Daher sind Röhren im Verstärker in etwa so sinnvoll wie Kabel für 10.000€.



Wenn du DEN neutral klingenden Verstärker findest bekommst von mir ne Million  genauso wie es DIE neutral klingenden Boxen gibt, oder die besagten Kabel ohne jegliche Verluste 

EinarN: Ich glaub ich muss mal in Düsseldorf Urlaub machen ;D


----------



## BarFly (11. März 2010)

Hallo,



Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn du DEN neutral klingenden Verstärker findest bekommst von mir ne Million  genauso wie es DIE neutral klingenden Boxen gibt, oder die besagten Kabel ohne jegliche Verluste
> 
> EinarN: Ich glaub ich muss mal in Düsseldorf Urlaub machen ;D


 
Her mit dem Geld 
Ein richtig konstruierter Verstärker, hat keinen Eigenklang. Der nimmt das Signal und verstärkt es. Das ist keine Wissenschaft mehr und spätestens seit den 60igern ganz normaler Stand der, sogar recht simplen, Technik.
Ein Röhrenverstärker funktioniert, bauartbedingt, allerdings anders. Der wird immer einen anderen Klang haben, das er weit mehr (normalerweise nicht unangenehme bzw. sogar angenehme) Verzerrungen produziert.
Und Lautsprecher sind ein gaaaanz anderes Feld.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. März 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn du DEN neutral klingenden Verstärker findest bekommst von mir ne Million  genauso wie es DIE neutral klingenden Boxen gibt, oder die besagten Kabel ohne jegliche Verluste
> 
> EinarN: Ich glaub ich muss mal in Düsseldorf Urlaub machen ;D



Dann mal her mit dem Geld 

Eine Source-Direct-Schaltung klingt nicht. Da kann man sich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen wackeln. Aber natürlich gibt es viele Verstärker, die ohne Source-Direct absichtlich gesoundet sind.
Und was meinst du mit Verlusten bei Kabeln? Doch nicht etwa hörbare?


----------



## Zoon (12. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit Verlusten bei Kabeln? Doch nicht etwa hörbare?



Na die Kabel für 3000 Euro die halt "verlustfrei" klingen.

Naja in England sagt man dazu "Mystickal Bollocks"


----------



## coolwater (13. März 2010)

hallo ,da bin ich mal wieder 
ich habe mittlerweile diese 3 plattenspieler in die endauswahl genommen:
 Pro-Ject Debut III Esprit   	
Thorens TD 170 und
Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 Genie .
ich weiß durchaus das es von denon und dual noch gute gibt ,aber die sehen alle langweilig aus , finde ich.was ich nun fragen möchte is folgendes :die ersten beiden haben keinen riemenantrieb-es hieß hier im forum das das schlecht wäre ,da sich so resonanzen übertragen würden muss ich um solche also einen bogen machen?
und zweitens:der Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 Genie hat keine schtaubschutzplatte -hülle-was- weiß-ich!
wird er mir also langfristig verstauben?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2010)

> die ersten beiden haben keinen riemenantrieb-es hieß hier im forum das das schlecht wäre ,da sich so resonanzen übertragen würden muss ich um solche also einen bogen machen?



Nicht unbedingt. Bei den meisen direkt getriebenen stört es nicht, wenn es doch störend ist musst du den Spieler zurück geben.



> und zweitens:der Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 Genie hat keine schtaubschutzplatte -hülle-was- weiß-ich!
> wird er mir also langfristig verstauben?



Wenn du ihn nie entstaubst, sicher ^^  aber auch eine Staubschutzhaube hilft nicht 100%ig gegen Staub sondern vermindert das Problem nur. Also so oder so solltest du den Plattenspieler regelmäßig entstauben.


----------



## BarFly (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ergänzend zu 'a_fire_inside_1988' Ausführungen sei noch erwähnt, das sorgfältiger Umgang mit den Platten das A & O des Plattenabspielens ist!
Was nutzt das teurste System wenn es vor lauter Staub in den Rillen, die Musik nicht findet. Oder wenn es alle 2 Sekunden hässlich durch einen Kratzer, knackt.
Platten ziehen Staub nun mal durch statische Aufladungen ziemlich heftig an. Das ist nicht zu vermeiden! So sauber kann man gar nicht putzen.
Besorg dir eine Plattenbürste, antistatische Hüllen und evtl. einen mitlaufenden Besen. Keine Plattenputztücher verwenden.
Das Zeugs dazu findest du meist auch im Plattenladen deines Vertrauens. Frag dort auch ruhig, was sie empfehlen - Platten gibt es schon so lange, viele geheime Tricks gibt es nicht mehr.
Ach ja, dem Brummen des Plattenspielers kommst du bei, wenn du das Erdungskabel an den Erdungsanschluss, den jeder Verstärker mit Phono - Eingang hat, anschließt.

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler
Edit2: Vernünftige Vorauswahl!


----------



## coolwater (14. März 2010)

ahh , ok thankz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2010)

> Ergänzend zu 'a_fire_inside_1988' Ausführungen sei noch erwähnt, das sorgfältiger Umgang mit den Platten das A & O des Plattenabspielens ist!
> Was nutzt das teurste System wenn es vor lauter Staub in den Rillen, die Musik nicht findet. Oder wenn es alle 2 Sekunden hässlich durch einen Kratzer, knackt.
> Platten ziehen Staub nun mal durch statische Aufladungen ziemlich heftig an. Das ist nicht zu vermeiden! So sauber kann man gar nicht putzen.
> Besorg dir eine Plattenbürste, antistatische Hüllen und evtl. einen mitlaufenden Besen. Keine Plattenputztücher verwenden.



hab ich doch alles schon geschrieben...
wobei ich den Plattenbesen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll finde, der schiebt den Staub beim Abspielen auch nur vor sich her. Aber mit antistatischen Innenhüllen und einer Plattenbüste bekommt man die Vinyl-Scheiben schon anständig frei von Staub. Mit Putztüchern macht man dagegen nur Kratzer in die Platten. 
Was auch noch ganz hilfreich sein kann ist so eine kleine Knosti-Plattenwaschanlage. Die ist zwar von der Handhabung her recht unkomfortabel aber dafür deutlich billiger als richtige Schallplattenwaschmaschinen und erzielt auch sehr gute Ergebnisse. Braucht man aber mMn nur wenn man verdreckte Platten vom Flohmarkt kauft oder die eigenen schon so dreckig sind.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. März 2010)

Hi, 
gibt es hier evtuell gute Gebrauchte? Worauf sollte ich Wert legen?

Was ist von so einem Gerät zu halten? Wir habe noch ganz viele Schallpalten von Deep Pruple etc.., die könnte ich dann ja Digitalisieren.  
Das der Spieler zum nicht gut zur Wiederhabe ist nehme ich an bei dem Preis.


----------



## BarFly (15. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es hier evtuell gute Gebrauchte? Worauf sollte ich Wert legen?


 
Da kann man ganz sicher richtig gute Dreher finden - wenn man sich etwas auskennt.
Normalerweise macht man allerdings mit den üblichen Verdächtigen* nix falsch



> Was ist von so einem Gerät zu halten? Wir habe noch ganz viele Schallpalten von Deep Pruple etc.., die könnte ich dann ja Digitalisieren.
> Das der Spieler zum nicht gut zur Wiederhabe ist nehme ich an bei dem Preis.


 
Korrekt, der ist nicht gut zur Wiedergabe. Aber logischerweise ist er dann auch nicht gut zum Digitalisieren.
Und wie weit dieses Tonabnehmersystem sich als Fräse in der Plattenrille verhält?
Ich selber digitalisiere jetzt seit gut 10 Jahren. 
Aber bei Platten die es günstig als CD gibt - Deep Purple gibt es günstig - mache ich mir die Mühe nicht! 
Denn, wenn man es einigermaßen richtig macht, kostet es locker 4 Stunden pro Platte.
1.) Platte reinigen 
2.) Einmal in Echtzeit durchlaufen lassen um den max. Pegel zu ermitteln
3.) Einmal in Echtzeit durchlaufen lassen um aufzunehmen
4.) Aufnahme kontrollieren
5.) Entrauschen
6.) Entknacksen 
7.) In einzelne Songs splitten
8.) Einzelne Songs benennen

Ich wette 99% dieser USB Dreher stehen nach ganz kurzer Zeit als Staubfänger rum.
Die Minimalkosten für ein vernünftiges Equipment, das wirklich um Klassen besser als der von dir verlinkte Schrott ist:
Plattenspieler für 30€ bis 150€.
System (Neu für ca. 30€)
Phonovorverstärker ab 20€. Schon mit dem hier bekommst du bessere Ergebnisse:
DYNAVOX TC-4 PHONOVORVERSTÄRKER - 1Stck. bei eBay.de: Vorverstärker (endet 06.04.10 18:59:55 MESZ)
Oder ein Verstärker bei Ebay, da gibt es schon brauchbare im 2stelligen €urobereich, mit Glück sogar schon für 30€
2xCinch auf 3,5mm Klinke Kabel 6€
OnBoard Sound ist oftmals nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf.
Audacity als Soundprogramm ist frei.
Nach Oben gibt es natürlich keine Grenzen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. März 2010)

Danke schonmal! Ja als Neuling ist es nicht leicht. ^^
Werde mich dann in nächster Zeit mal umsehen.  



> Aber bei Platten die es günstig als CD gibt - Deep Purple gibt es günstig - mache ich mir die Mühe nicht!


Ich habe letztens eine für 10€ gekauft und sie im Auto mit der Bose Anlage hören wollen. Man konnte gar nicht aufdrehen, das war wie ne Schlechte Casettenaufnahme aus dem Radio. So ein Krächzen hatte ich noch nie..^^ Ich dachte jetzt bekomme ich was Ordentliches und wurde bitter enttäscht. Ich hoffe das solche CD eher seltener der Fall sind, sonst kauf mir gar keine mehr..^^


----------



## BarFly (16. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens eine für 10€ gekauft und sie im Auto mit der Bose Anlage hören wollen. Man konnte gar nicht aufdrehen, das war wie ne Schlechte Casettenaufnahme aus dem Radio. So ein Krächzen hatte ich noch nie..^^ Ich dachte jetzt bekomme ich was Ordentliches und wurde bitter enttäscht. Ich hoffe das solche CD eher seltener der Fall sind, sonst kauf mir gar keine mehr..^^


 
Das was du da beschreibst ist eigentlich nicht der Standard von CDs.
Aber:
Mach erstmal einen Bogen um alle CDs bei denen 'Digitally Remastert' draufsteht. 
Meist sind die nur extrem laut ausgesteuert und in der Dynamik komprimiert. 
Ich hab da auch so Konsorten daheim. 
Es gibt in der Musik wenig was hässlicher klingt als eine übersteuerte Digitalaufnahme. 
DsdS-Gestümpere im Bus über Handylautsprecher ist da auch nicht unangenehmer. 
Näheres dazu findet man, wenn man nach 'Loudness War' sucht.

Und hier können wir wieder zurück zum Thema:
So, wie oben von dir beschrieben, tut es auch wenn Dreher - Tonarm - Tonabnehmersystem - Phonovorverstärker nicht sauber eingestellt sind.

Ciao Hans


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> EinarN: Ich glaub ich muss mal in Düsseldorf Urlaub machen ;D


Nicht Düsseldorf sondern *DUISBURG !*

Hier, noch was für dich, auch in Duisbrurg: Red Rose Records


----------



## coolwater (18. März 2010)

hey ich hab mal wieder eine frage: kann ich meinen plattenspieler auch nur mit einer phonovorstufe betreiben,also ohne zusätzlichen voll-endverstäker?
ich würde natürlich später noch einen nachkaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2010)

Nö wie sollte das auch gehen, du brauchst ja etwas, was auch den Ton verstärkt ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. März 2010)

coolwater schrieb:


> hey ich hab mal wieder eine frage: kann ich meinen plattenspieler auch nur mit einer phonovorstufe betreiben,also ohne zusätzlichen voll-endverstäker?
> ich würde natürlich später noch einen nachkaufen.



wenn du aktive Lautsprecher hast geht das da in denen dann schon ein Verstärker eingebaut ist. Aber ganz ohne Verstärker geht es natürlich nicht.
Wenn du dir Phonoverstärker und Endverstärker zusammen nicht leisten kannst nimm doch einen Stereo-Vollverstärker mit Phono-Eingang.


----------



## coolwater (19. März 2010)

ok ,danke.
ich frage mmich halt  ob es den klan verbessern würde wenn ich zu meinen ca 300€ vollverstärker noch einen besseren phonoverstärker kaufen würde.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2010)

eher nicht...da bräuchstest du schon besseres Equipment, damit man die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Phonoverstärkern hört


----------



## coolwater (27. März 2010)

hallo zusammen ,da bin ich mal wieder.
ich wollte fragen ob es ,wenn ich denn irgentwannmal meine anlage zusammengespart habe ,möglich wäre den pc und tv an die ls anzuschließen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. März 2010)

coolwater schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ,da bin ich mal wieder.
> ich wollte fragen ob es ,wenn ich denn irgentwannmal meine anlage zusammengespart habe ,möglich wäre den pc und tv an die ls anzuschließen.



natürlich kannst du die Komponenten dann mit dem Verstärker verbinden.
Wenn du dich für einen rein analogen Stereo-Vollverstärker entscheidest wirst du das mit Cinch-Kabeln erledigen müssen, wenn du einen A/V-Receiver benutzen willst kannst du die Komponenten dann digital per Toslink oder HDMI anschließen, je nachdem was die Geräte für Anschlüsse bieten.


----------



## coolwater (28. März 2010)

und wenn das gerät nicht genug eingänge hat,kann ich sie dann mit sowas  	Pro-Ject Switch Box
erweitern?


----------



## coolwater (29. März 2010)

ach ,ja -noch eine frage :wenn ich dann mal irgentwann eine plattensammlung habe muss ich mir natürlich auch gedanken um deren unterbringung machen.die lp-regale die ich bisher gesehen habesind aber erstens ziemlich teuer und auch für ziemlich große sammlungen gedacht.da würden meine paar platten doch ziemlich verloren drinn ausschauen.auch sollte das regal nicht zu groß seien, da ich in meinen zimmer nicht sonderlich viel platz habe.auch würde ich gerne die platten-cover sehen können.könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? wie bewahrt ihr euere platten auf?

PS: mittlerwile steht fest welcher verstärker es wird:Vollverstärker Yamaha AX-397.
wird anfang nächsten monat bestellt.was haltet ihr von den teil?


----------



## Speed-E (29. März 2010)

Ich habe meine Plattensammlung bei meinen Eltern im Keller, selbsgezimmertes Holzregal. Mein Haus hat leider keinen Keller.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. März 2010)

es gibt auch kleinere Schallplatten-Regale. Aber die Cover sieht man so natürlich trotzdem nicht. Ich habe es bei mir so gelöst, dass die Platten bald in ein kleines Holz-Regal umziehen werden, meine Lieblingsplatten hänge ich mir aber schon seit einiger Zeit mithilfe von transparenten Tesa Wandhaken an die Wand.


----------



## BarFly (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

meine Platten stehen in 2 solchen Regalen mit 30 cm Tiefe:
IKEA | Regalsysteme | IVAR System | IVAR | Regal


----------



## coolwater (3. April 2010)

hallo ,wollte mal fragen was ich eig.alles an kabeln brauchen werde. gehe davon aus , dass bei den produkten keinerlei kabel beiliegen werden.was brauche ich für kabel ,stecker ,verbindungskabel?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. April 2010)

Was für Geräte wirst du dir denn letztendlich zulegen?
Für den Plattenspieler brauchst du keine Kabel, die haben ein Phonokabel fest am Gerät und das Stromkabel liegt bei. Der Vollverstärker braucht nur ein Stromkabel welches ihm ebenfalls auf jeden Fall beiliegt. Für die Lautsprecher brauchst du Lautsprecherkabel, da reicht normale billige Zwillingslitze, 1,5mm² sollte man aber schon nehmen. 0,75mm² würde zwar in den meisten Fällen auch reichen, macht aber einen etwas labilen Eindruck, finde ich  Man sollte noch darauf achten, dass eine der beiden Adern markiert ist, damit man das Kabel nicht ausversehen verpolt anschließt.
Wenn du den PC oder einen Mp3-Player an den Verstärker anschließen willst brauchst du ein Y-Adapter-Kabel Stereo-Klinke->Cinch, um einen CD-Player anzuschließen brauchst du ein normales Stereo-Cinch-Kabel, das liegt den CD-Playern aber im Normalfall auch bei.


----------



## coolwater (4. April 2010)

also der vollverstärker:Yamaha AX-397.
die lautsprecher:teufel ultima 60
der palattenspieler: pro-ject debüt 3 espirit oder rpm 1.3
bei den plattenspieler bin ich mir halt noch nicht sicher welcher es werden soll.


----------



## coolwater (4. April 2010)

hallo wollte mal fragen wie wichtig racks sind. son kerl mit einer 200.000$ anlage(YouTube - Greek Audiophile) meint das rack mache 20% des klanges aus .was ist da dran? oder anders, gibt es dinge auf die man keine anlage stellen sollte?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. April 2010)

coolwater schrieb:


> hallo wollte mal fragen wie wichtig racks sind. son kerl mit einer 200.000$ anlage(YouTube - Greek Audiophile) meint das rack mache 20% des klanges aus .was ist da dran? oder anders, gibt es dinge auf die man keine anlage stellen sollte?



das ist schwachsinn...maximal die Aufstell des Plattenspielers kann einen klanglichen Einfluss haben. Da sollte man etwas nehmen, was Schwingungen abdämpfen kann, damit sie nicht auf den Plattenspieler übertragen werden (Stichwort Trittschall).
Aber ansonsten ist das Rack völlig nebensächlich, da sollte man wirklich nur auf die Optik und den eigenen Geschmack achten.


----------



## BarFly (5. April 2010)

Hallo,



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> das ist schwachsinn...maximal die Aufstell des Plattenspielers kann einen klanglichen Einfluss haben. Da sollte man etwas nehmen, was Schwingungen abdämpfen kann, damit sie nicht auf den Plattenspieler übertragen werden (Stichwort Trittschall).
> Aber ansonsten ist das Rack völlig nebensächlich, da sollte man wirklich nur auf die Optik und den eigenen Geschmack achten.




Ist immer wieder witzig, was da für Dinger rausgehauen werden.
20%? Lächerlich. 



> Wenn du den PC oder einen Mp3-Player an den Verstärker anschließen  willst brauchst du ein Y-Adapter-Kabel Stereo-Klinke->Cinch,


DAS ist allerdings nicht richtig. Ein Y-Kabel macht aus 2 Signalen(Stereo) ein (Mono-)Signal. 
Du meinst einen ganz normalen Adapter, bei dem die Signale NICHT zusammengeführt werden. Stereo(Links/Rechts) bleibt ja erhalten.
Aber grundsätzlich kann ich eigentlich allem von "a_fire_inside_1988" zustimmen. Seine Tipps haben den Rat Suchenden hier, mit Sicherheit schon einen Haufen Geld gespart


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. April 2010)

> DAS ist allerdings nicht richtig. Ein Y-Kabel macht aus 2 Signalen(Stereo) ein (Mono-)Signal.
> Du meinst einen ganz normalen Adapter, bei dem die Signale NICHT zusammengeführt werden. Stereo(Links/Rechts) bleibt ja erhalten.



Du hast natürich recht, ich meine einen ganz normalen Adapter Stereo-Klinke->Stereo-Cinch. Das Teil wird aber häufig als Y-Adapter bezeichnet, da das Kabel eine Y-Form hat ^^ Aber genau genommen hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## coolwater (11. April 2010)

hallo ,
was hat es eig. mit 200g. pressungen auf sich ? sollen ne bessere klangqualität haben. muss man bei der wiedergabe irgentwas beachten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. April 2010)

coolwater schrieb:


> hallo ,
> was hat es eig. mit 200g. pressungen auf sich ? sollen ne bessere klangqualität haben. muss man bei der wiedergabe irgentwas beachten?



Die Schallplatten sind einfach nur dicker, besser klingen tuts dadurch aber nicht. Die Platte fühlt sich einfach etwas wertiger an als eine alte dünne Platte aus den 70ern, aber die kann dafür trotzdem besser klingen als eine neue 180g Pressung. Bei der Wiedergabe musst du an sich nichts beachten.


----------



## coolwater (15. April 2010)

derzeit leuft auf ebay eine auktion für den oben genannten verstärker. bin gut dabei ,hoffe das beste.
in 2 tagen wissen wir mehr


update:das mit der auktion hat nicht geklappt. schaue mir derzeit etwas ältere modelle an . viele davon haben noch lautsprecherklemmen , ist das schlimm gibt es gründe die dagegen sprechen so einen alten verstärker zu kaufen ?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Mai 2010)

Verschraubungen haben natürlich einen gewissen Vorteil was die stabile Befestigung angeht und mögen je nach Kabel evtl. auch den etwas besseren Kontakt bieten.
Mein Kenwood KR-5200 hat aber auch nur Klemmen und verichtet trotzdem sehr schön seinen Dienst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Mai 2010)

eigentlich ist an sich nichts gegen Klemmen einzuwenden. Der einzige Nachteil von Klemmen ist, dass da meist keine so großen Kabelquerschnitte reinpassen. Mehr als 2x2,5mm² braucht man aber sowieso in den allermeisten Fällen nicht.


----------



## coolwater (19. August 2010)

So ,nach langer inaktivität mal ein update aus gegebenen anlass:
ich habe gestern meinen Plattenspieler bekommen , es ist ein Pro-Ject Xperience Classic.Sieht sehr schön aus das Teil. Ich habe auf Ebay einen alten Vollverstärker von Pioneer(A-656) ersteigert. als boxen verwende ich irgentwelche Schrottteile, die werden aber ende des monats durch bessere ersetzt. der klang ist aber bereits jetzt ganz gut


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

nicht schlecht  
wünsch dir viel spaß damit


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. August 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück zeigen


----------



## coolwater (20. August 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder :


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2010)

oh, ist das ein alter thorens ?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. August 2010)

Pro-Ject Xperience Classic nennt sich das teil von Coolwater


----------



## coolwater (20. August 2010)

Stimmt genau.
in 2 wochen kaufe ich mir neue Boxen , die 381 er von Nubert . konnte sie gestern in Schwäbisch Gmünd probehören und bin echt überzeugt von den Teilen.Im nächsten Monat möchte ich dann einen besseren Tonabnehmer kaufen , so für 300€.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

Schöner Dreher und ein tolles System dran  das 2m red ist schon wirklich unglablich gut für seinen Preis! Gratulation!

EDIT: nen 300€-Tonabnehmer willst dir kaufen? Das wird dann wohl wahrscheinlich ein MC werden, denn MMs sind selten so teuer...achte also drauf, dass dein Verstärker auch einen MC-Eingang hat, sonst hörst du nur leises gedröhne  Achja, und achte auch auf die Nadelnachgiebigkeit, die muss zum eff. Tonarmgewicht passen, sonst rumpelts im Karton ^^


----------



## coolwater (20. August 2010)

ja der A-656 hat MM und MC. denke aber darüber nach einen externen Phonoverstärker zu kaufen , auch für ca. 300€. Aber erst nachdem der Tonabnehmer da ist .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

Das würde bei der Qualitätsstufe auch durchaus Sinn machen. Die in Verstärker integrierten Phonostufen sind im Allgemeinen nicht grad die besten.


----------



## BarFly (29. August 2010)

@coolwater
Ein bisschen spät, aber... - auch von mir - Glückwunsch zu der Anlage! Da hast du mit Sicherheit, wenn nicht irgend was außerplanmäßig kaputt geht, eine Anlage mit der du recht lange Spass haben wirst. 
Um die wirklich zu toppen muss man schon einiges mehr an Geld reinstecken.
Jetzt noch richtig gute Boxen und du hast eine preiswerte* Anlage

*Wie der Name sagt: Sie ist ihren Preis wert!

Edit: Gute Boxen hast du dir ja schon rausgesucht


----------



## coolwater (29. August 2010)

@BarFly: ach es ist nie zuspät 
die boxen werden auch in weniger als einer Woche da seien 

PS:ich möchte die Gelegenheit mal nutzen um auf meine Frage in der Vinyl-Ecke hinzuweisen.Einfach nach unten Scrollen und mal anschauen , es interressiert mich wirklich.


----------



## coolwater (9. September 2010)

hallo,
das mit den Boxen wird noch ca. eine Woche dauern , muss erst noch auf das Geld warten .
In der zwischenzeit habe ich mir mal einige Tonabnehmer angeschaut und entschlossen mein Buget etwas aufzustocken.500€ für den Tonabnehmer sind locker drinn.jetzt meine frage:was braucht man an montagewerkzeugen/hilfsmitteln? Tonarmwage Justierschablone ,Liebelle ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. September 2010)

Justierschablone kannst du dir auch aus dem Internet runterladen und selbst ausdrucken, die brauchst du nicht zu kaufen. Eine Tonarmwaage kann ganz hilfreich sein, aber grundsätzlich lässt sich das Gewicht auch ohne einstellen, die Tonarmgewichte haben ja eine Skala dran. Nur wenn da keine dran ist oder diese zu ungenau ist braucht man eine Tonarmwaage. Eine Libelle brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt wenn du schon eine Wasserwaage hast, die funktioniert genauso gut, meistens sogar besser, da lange Wasserwaagen genauer sind als diese kleinen Libellen.
Worauf du nicht verzichten solltest ist eine Carbonbürste und antistatisch gefütterte Innenhüllen. Wenn du viele Platten hast kann sich auch die Investition in eine einfache Plattenwaschmaschine lohnen (Knosti Disco Antistat, Preis ca. 35-40€).
Bevor du dir einen Tonabnehmer holst achte aber darauf, dass er auch zum effektiven Tonarmgewicht und zur Kapazität deiner Anlage passt. Der Phonoeingang hat eine bestimmte Kapazität und auch das Kabel, beim Plattenspieler kommt es mal wirklich auf das Kabel an, da ist es nicht nur Voodoo.


----------



## coolwater (9. September 2010)

was meinst du mit KAPAZITÄT?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. September 2010)

Das ist ein elektrischer Wert den jedes Bauteil hat. Die Kapazität spielt normalerweiles keine Rolle für den Klang, beim Phono-Anschluss des Plattenspielers aber schon, da dort nur sehr geringe Spannungen (ein paar mV) anliegen. Der Phono-Eingang eines Phono-Vorverstärkers hat eine bestimmte Eingangskapazität, das Phonokabel hat auch eine bestimmt Kapazität. Die beiden Kapazitäten zusammen sollten zum Tonabnehmer passen, der wiederum auch eine bestimmte Kapazität aufweist. Allgemein kann man sagen, das möglichst niedrige Kapazitäten am Phono-Eingang und Kabel besser sind, zu hohe Kapazitäten führen zu einer Anhebung des Hochtons was sich dann meist durch Zischeln von S-Lauten bemerkbar macht.
Relevant ist das ganze aber praktisch nur bei MM-Tonabnehmern. MC-Tonabnehmer sind da unkritischer.


----------



## coolwater (11. September 2010)

ich habe mal eine Frage: 
Mir fällt auf das meine Platten , wenn ich sie vom Plattenteller nehme ziemlich laut knistern. Ist das OK so , oder muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

Hört sich an als würde sich die Platte statisch aufladen. Das würde eigentlich dafür sprechen dass der Riemen durchrutscht o.Ä., vielleicht schleift aber auch nur der Teller. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte das nicht so sein, auch wenn es dem Vinyl nichts tut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. September 2010)

Was hast du denn für eine Plattentellerauflage? Filz oder Neopren ist da nicht gerade gut geeignet und trägt zu schneller statischer Aufladung bei, besser ist da eine Plattentellerauflage aus antistatischem Gummi.. Aber in Gewissem Maße lädt sich die Platte durch die Reibung des Tonabnehmers immer auf. Abhilfe schafft da am besten eine Plattenwäsche mit antistatischem Plattenwaschmittel. Auch antistatisch gefütterte Innenhüllen für die Platten helfen die statische Aufladung beim rein- und rausholen der Platte aus dem Cover.


----------



## coolwater (11. September 2010)

Ich habe keine plattentellerauflage.koennte es daran liegen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

Wo legst du denn da die Platte drauf? Auf den blanken Plattenteller? Das ist garnicht gut, da rutscht sie und vor allem wird sie vom Plattenteller zerkratzt!


----------



## coolwater (12. September 2010)

ja , sie liegt auf den Plattenteller.Muss also eine Matte her?
Die hier finde ich sehr gut :osCommerce Amicron-Edition


----------



## coolwater (12. September 2010)

ich habe hier mal ein paar Systeme aufgelistet die für mich infrage kommen würden.
Schreibt einfach wenn ihr irgentwas zu einem der Systeme sagen könnt. Ich habe keine möglichkeit sie vorher Probe zu hören , deshalb ist es wichtig für mich hier eine vorentscheidung zu treffen.PhonoPhono - Tonabnehmer nach Herstellern - Clearaudio MM - Aurum beta Satinee
PhonoPhono - Tonabnehmer nach Herstellern - Denon - DL 304
PhonoPhono - Tonabnehmer nach Herstellern - Denon - DL 304
PhonoPhono - Tonabnehmer nach Herstellern - Sumiko - Blue Point Limited


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

So meine Lautsprecher von Nubert sind jetzt schon eine weile da. Am Dienstag bestellt und an Mittwoch erhalten, so geht das.
Der Klang ist echt gut ,es gibt einen Schalter um die höhen auf Brilliant oder Lienear zu schalten. 
Eine Box wiegt 10Kg und kostet ca.190€.

PS: Das letzte Bild zeigt den Blick in eines der Bassreflexrohre. Man sieht das der Innenraum der Boxen mit Filz ausgelegt ist.
Der Tonabnehmer wird in 1 bis 2 Monaten Gekauft , eher 2 Monate. Will ca 500€ dafür ausgeben und das muss erstmal angespart werden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

Schöne Lautsprecher. Aber bitte ändere was an der Aufstellung, du verschenkst so massenweise Potential der Lautsprechr, glaub mir, ich sprech da aus Erfahrung ^^
UNd zu dem Tonabnehmer...500€ sind da für deine Anlage wirklich zu viel. Das lohnt sich bei den Lautsprechern ehrlich nich, der Ortofon 2m red ist da eigentlich schon ganz in Ordnung in Verbindung mit den Lautsprechern, evtl. könntest du noch einen Denon DL-110 nehmen, aber noch mehr lohnt sich da einfach nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Das ausdämmen mit Filz ist normal, das nen alter Trick im Lautsprecher bau bei kleinen gehäuse, auch wenn es sich unlogisch anhört, aber durch die dämmung wir dem Chassis ein größeres Volumen vorgegaukelt, dadurch klingen die Regalboxen ein wenig Voluminöser. Ist aber auch sehr von den TSP der Chassis abhängig. 

500€ für nen Tonabnehmer System halt ich bei den Lautsprechern aber auch für Masslos übertrieben. Besonders wenn die Lautsprecher jetz so stehen wie sie stehen


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

okay , die Lautsprecher sind sehr Wandnah aufgestellt, das ist nicht obtimal. Ich lade aber mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Zimmer hoch damit ihr seht das ich nicht viele Alternativen habe.ist auser der wandnähe noch etwas Aufstellungtechnisches das ich ändern müsste?
Ich habe von die Lautsprecher langfristig jeweils neben meinen Schrank zu stellen , was haltet ihr davon?

Bedenkt aber das ich mir auch noch einen Phonoverstärker für 2-300€ holen werde.Dann wird sich so ein Hochwertiger TA eher lohnen oder?

Wenn euch anhand der Bilder noch irgentwelche Aufstellungsobtionen einfallen , dann immer her damit.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2010)

Schwachstelle dürften schon im Moment in erster Linie die LS sein. 
Ich hab selbst den stärkeren Bruder von deinem Verstärker und bin mit dem Phono Teil absolut zufrieden(und dem Rest auch). Bei MM Abnehmern hat der ja eh nicht soo viel zu tun.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Meinst du samit die aufstellung oder das die ls nicht gut genug sind?


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2010)

Letzteres.

Das heißt auch nicht dass ich die LS allgemein schlecht finde oder so, nur gibt es generell die Faustregel dass man für den Wiedergabeteil nicht mehr ausgeben sollte als für die LS an sich.
Dafür ist der mögliche Qualitätsgewinn einfach viel zu klein.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Die Lautsprecher sind nicht gut genug, ich mein nen System für 500€ übersteigt ja sogar den Wert der Lautsprecher  nen besserer PhonoVerstärker wird da auch nix an der Tatsache ändern. 
Bei Hifi gillt, das schwächste glied in der kette bestimmt den klang, und das sind bei dir dann eindeutig die Lautsprecher. Selbst ich nutze bei meinen relativ hochwertigen Lautsprechern kein 500€ System auf meinen Turntabels ( okay mein einsatzbereich ist auch klitzeklein bisl anders ) 
Aber trotzdem rentiert sich das einfach nicht. 

Was die aufstellung der Lautsprecher angeht, auch wenn es sich jetz krass umständlich anhört. Aber die beste Variante ist immer die inneneinreichtung so zu stellen das man die Boxen perfekt hinstellen kann. So mach ich das bei mir auch immer, alles andere ist immer nur suboptimal. 
Allerdings würd ich fast behaupten das lohnt sich nur bei richtig Hochwertigen lautsprechern ( damit meine ich Lautsprecher der 1000€ preisklasse aufwärts )


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Ich denke halt das derTA das schweachste glied ist.der kostet schlieslich nur 80€. Der tonarm hingegen kostet500€


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Du meine Turntabels haben auch pro stk 600€ gekostet und ich hab "nur" nen 100€ System dran hängen, trotzdem macht das keinen abbruch im Klang, der ist wirklich ziemlich gut. 
Nen 80€ TA bedeutet noch nicht das sie schlecht sind, die meisten TA sind ja eher in der Billigpreisklasse um die 40-50€ angesiedelt. 

Ändert aber alles nix an der Tatsache das deine Lautsprecher weniger gekostet haben als dein Turntabel


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

Du wirst weder aus einem 300€ Phono-Vorverstärker, noch aus einem 500€-TA merklich besseren Klang aus den Lautsprechern holen. Für die nuberts ist das Ortofon 2m red schon ausreichend gut. Spar dir das Geld für Phono-Preamp und TA lieber, gib deine Lautsprecher zurück und kauf dir für das gesparte höherwertige Stand-Lautsprecher. Wenn du mit der Abstimmung deiner Nuberts bisher zufrieden bist wäre da die nuLine oder nuVero Serie vllt. interessant für dich. Da hast du auf jeden Fall viel mehr davon als wenn du deinb Geld jetz in einem schweineteuren TA versenkst.
Wie gesagt, evtl. könnte es noch sinnvoll sein von dem Ortofon 2m red auf einen Denon DL-110 umzusteigen, da der DL-110 ein MC-Abnehmer ist und ruhiger klingt. Aber mehr lohnt bei deinen Räumlichkeiten und den Lautsprechern nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Kann man dick und fett unterstreichen was AFI geschrieben hat. 

Wobei ich auch noch dazu sagen will, es will dir keiner die Lautsprecher schlecht reden, es ist nur einfach geld ins falsche glied gesteckt wenn soviel kohle für nen TA ausgibst.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Du weist ja wie es in meinen Zimmer aussieht , meinst du das ich da wirklich platz für Stand LS habe?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Bei Standlautsprechern sollte man es erst recht so machen, als erstes die Boxen perfekt stellen, und dementsprechend dann das mobilar ausrichten  Also wenn du wirklich so drauf und dran bist so viel kohle in nen TA zu stecken für ne Klangverbesserung, solltest du es auch so machen, das du eben kein quäntchen an Klang verschenkst, ansonst isses doch unsinn in die Technik viel geld zu investieren wenn der rest einfach suboptimal ist und der klang allein durchs umstellen verbessert werden kann.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

ja aber wo würdest du z.B. an meiner Stelle die LS Hinstellen?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Nun am besten so das du ein Hörerdreieck errichtest, Boxen im 60° Winkel aufstellen, somit erreichst du ein gleichschenkliches dreieck, hörerposition sollte dann direkt an der spitze vom Dreieck sein. 
Je weiter du die Lautsprecher auseinander stellst, desto weiter ist die Hörerposition von den Lautsprechern entfernt. Optimal bei deinen wären wo zwischen 1.50-2 Meter abstand von den Boxen.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Ok danke. 
Bin nicht gerade begeistert von der Aussicht die LS zurück zuschicken aber das wird es wohl werden.
Wie wäre es dann z.B. mit denen hier:Nu Line 32 -570€


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2010)

Wie gefällt dir denn der Klang?
Es verlangt hier doch keiner dass du irgendwas zurück schickst was dir prima gefällt. Man muss ja auch nicht immer 10.000€ LS haben.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Ich finde den klang wirklich sehr gut .mit den ls bin ich 100% Zufrieden


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen freu dich, leist dir eventuell noch den 80€ Tonabnehmer und investier den Rest in das wirklich wichtige: Platten.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

Einen 80€ ta hab ich ja schon, ich wuerde eher einen fuer ca300 anpeilen.


----------



## TAZ (19. September 2010)

Ich sag es mal so....
Generell sind die Lautsprecher das schwächste Glied einer Kette...
Du kannst dir jetzt zwar einen 300 Euro teuren Tonabnehmer kaufen, du wirst aber höchstwahrscheinlich auf diesen Lautsprechern keinen Unterschied hören. (Was nicht heißen soll dass sie schlecht sind!!!)

Dazu brauchst du dann schon so ein Kaliber: soundandmore.com ::


----------



## Gast12348 (19. September 2010)

Coolwater was stört dich den am Klang von deinem jetzigen System ? Oder ist das einfach so ne prestige sache ?


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

stören tut mich nichts , aber ich will den klang eig. unbedingt noch verbessern. dazu habe ich in den nächsten 2 Monaten so ca 500€ zur verfügung. und da lag für mich die idee nahe einen besseren Ta zu kaufen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

Das wird es wohl sein, teuer klingt dann automatisch auch besser. Aber Ein 300€ TA an nuBoxen ist wirklich einfach verschenktes Potential. Wenn du mit dem Klang so zufrieden bist dann brauchst du natürlich auch keine anderen Lautsprecher zu kaufen. Dann investier das Geld wirklich lieber in neue Platten. Darum geht es ja nun letztendlich...Musik hören. Das Ortofon 2m red klingt für seinen Preis nun wirklich schon ganz ordentlich wenn es ordentlich montiert und justiert wurde. Beschreibe mal wie du da vorgegangen bist, vielleicht lässt sich da noch mehr Klang aus dem System holen.

Wenn du den Klang noch weiter verbessern willst kommst du um den Umtausch der Lautsprecher nicht rum, da hast du das meiste Potential nach oben.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

nach der Anleitung halt. sollte vieleicht noch dazu sagen das das system bereits an Tonarm montiert war. Habe nur auflage gewicht und antiskating selbst gemacht.
Um nochmal auf denKlang zu kommen: der ist richtig gut. aber ich habe einfach noch das Bestreben den Klang noch weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

den Tonarm solltest du nochmal neu justieren. Lies dich dafür am besten mal durch meinen Thread im Hifi-Forum als ich auch meine Problemchen mit dem Ortofon 2m red hatte. Dort wird auch gut beschrieben welch Schablone man nehmen sollte und wie man den Tonabnehmer am besten justiert. Das holt nochmal ein bisschen besseren Klang aus dem Tonabnehmer, vor allem die Verzerrungen im Hochton nehmen dadurch ab.



> aber ich habe einfach noch das Bestreben den Klang noch weiter zu verbessern.



Wie gesagt, wenn du da noch mehr willst wirst du um den Kauf von besseren Lautsprechern nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

mit tonarm neu justieren , meinst du damit den VTA? oder Antiskating Azimut ...
Kannst du mir vieleicht den Link zu deinem Thred schicken?
Wie gesagt, der Gedanke die Lautsprecher zurüchzuschicken gefällt mir nicht, ich glaube aber dass ich es dennoch machen werde. werde dann warscheinlich die NULINE 32 nehmen. Kosten 570€.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

Oh, ich dachte ich hätte den Thread gleich verlinkt ^^ hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=26&thread=11410

Ich denke mit den nuLine 32 machst du schon einen großen Schritt nach vorn.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2010)

OK , danke


----------



## coolwater (30. September 2010)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update:
Die Lautsprecher schicke ich am 10.10. zurück.Ich werde mir dann aber nicht die nuLine32 holen. Mir ist eingefallen das ich damals als ich bei Nubert Probegehört hatte auch die nuLine 32 dabei war . Die hat mir aber gar nicht geallen. Mir den nu Look konnte ich auch nichts anfangen. Würde statdessen die B&W 685 nehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. September 2010)

Auch eine gute Wahl. B&W baut sehr gute homogen spielende Lautsprecher.


----------



## coolwater (28. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
 die B&W 685 werden so in 2 wochen da seien.z.z. habe ich keine LS und höre deshalb mit meinen KH.Die fangen aber immer an zu knistern, wenn ich sie an meinen Verstärker anschließe.Am ipod tritt dieses Problem nie auf. Kann also der KH-verstärker kaputt sein?


----------



## coolwater (31. Oktober 2010)

wichtige frage:
kann ich ein rega exact an meinen Pro-ject tonarm montieren?


habe oben genanntes system eben bei ebay ersteigert. Für 150€.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hab dir die Antwort in dein Profil geschrieben.


----------



## coolwater (1. November 2010)

Wie ist das eig. mit den Überhang und Kröpfungswinkel gemeint? Die stehen ja beide in Zusammenhang aber wie muss man das genau justieren?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2010)

Der Überhang wird vom Tonarm festgelegt, der sollte idealerweise auch in der BDA vom Plattenspieler/Tonarm irgendwo stehen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist musst du den Überhang mit TA-Schablone selbst rausfinden. Den Kröpfungswinkel (hier gemeint in Relation zum Headshell) sollte man so gering wie möglich halten, 0° wären perfekt. Anpassen muss man den Kröpfungswinkel nur, wenn der Tonarm geometrisch so Banane ist, dass man allein mit dem Anpassen des Überhanges nicht zu Rande kommt. Bei einem starken Kröpfungswinkel wirken halt immer zusätzliche Skating-Kräfte auf die Ton-Nadel, da sollte man sich dann eine Testplatte nehmen um die Anti-Skating-Kraft richtig einstellen zu können sonst leidet die Nadel unter erhöhtem Verschleiß und nutzt auch die Rille im Vinyl einseitig ab.


----------



## coolwater (5. November 2010)

hallo, ich habe ein problem:
der rega exact ist mittlerweile eingetroffen und ich habe ihn auch bereits montiert. ich erhalte aber nur aus einen der beiden LS ein gutes Signal.Das Signal des Rechten LS ist sehr leise.ich bin mir absolut sicher das ich die kabel richtig angeschlossen habe. was kann da los sein?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

Wie hast du den Tonabnehmer justiert?


----------



## coolwater (5. November 2010)

ich habe den vta neu eingestellt.dann habe ich den ta mit der schablone die bei meinen plattenspieler dabei war justiert. geschaut das er nicht verkantet im headshell sitzt und der überhang passt.
kann eine ungenaue justage denn so einen effekt bewirken?
das laute signal ist absolut sauber , kein knistern ider brummen. das andere ist aber sehr leise.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

> dann habe ich den ta mit der schablone die bei meinen plattenspieler dabei war justiert.



Wie genau bist du dabei vorgegangen?
Am besten wäre du würdest mal Fotos von dem justierten Tonabnehmer machen damit man sich ein Bild davon machen kann.



> kann eine ungenaue justage denn so einen effekt bewirken?



Eine ungenaue Justage kann viel bewirken, von Hochtonverzerrungen bis zu Kanalunterschieden.

Hast du schon mehrere Platten getestet? Ist das Problem bei jeder Platte? Plattenspieler schonmal neu mit dem Verstärker verkabelt? Evtl. ist es nur ein Problem mit dem Massekontakt. Wie hast du den Tonabnehmer verkabelt? Mach davonam besten auch mal ein Foto...

Normalerweise weißt ein zu leiser Kanal auf drei Probleme hin:

- fehlender Masse-Kontakt an einem Kanal
- falsche Tonabnehmerverkabelung
- Anti-Skating völlig falsch eingestellt


----------



## coolwater (5. November 2010)

ich habe mittlerweile wieder mein ortofon 2m red montiert.die einstellung von antiskating und auflagekraft konnte ich übernehmen da die nahezu identisch sind(auflagekr. rega 1,78 auflg. ortof.1,8gr.)mit den red tritt das beschriebene Problem nicht auf. es muss also am tonabnehmer liegen.ich habe mal bei phonophono in berlin angerufen und denen mein Problem geschieldert:die sagten, dass die möglichkeit best. das eine der spulen kaputt oder zumindest beschädigt ist.ich werde den tonabnehmer zur überprüfung wegschicken(Ihr Nadelspezialist im Internet !).
der hat einen sehr guten ruf. diagnose kostet nichts, muss nur porto zahlen. ich habe echt schon alles versucht, die kontaktstellen überprüft, eistellungen kontrolliert aber alles hat nichts genützt, da soll der sich mal den TA ansch.es muss natürlich nicht an den spulen liegen aber was anderes fällt mir nicht ein. mein anti-skating funktioniert auch gut,das wird es wohl nicht sein.
werde es aber nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

Das kann natürlich durchaus sein das eine Spule kaputt ist, wäre zwar das erste mal das ich von so einem Defekt höre, aber denkbar ist es auf jeden Fall.
Phonophono ist schon ein sehr guter Shop, allerdings muss man wissen was man will, sonst bekommt da nur das teuerste angedreht. Und die Preise sind oft auch recht happig, aber dafür stimmt der Service bei dem Laden.


----------



## coolwater (5. November 2010)

bei phonophono mache ich nichts, mit denen habe ich nur kurz telefoniert. die haben auch gleich gesagt das sie mit rega-TAs nichts zu tun haben.Der Mensch mit den ich Telefoniert hatte meinte das die keine Raga-TAs haben weil die grundsätzlich schlecht seien
Das halte ich für ziemlich übertrieben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

Naja, wie gesagt, Phonophono hat da eine Hang zur Exklusivität, für die ist alles schlecht was nicht mindestens 1000€ kostet (übertrieben gesagt).
Wie Rega-TAs im Vergleich zu anderen sind weiß ich nicht, Rega-TAs hab ich bisher noch nicht gehört.


----------



## coolwater (5. November 2010)

naja, noch habe ich ja das 2m red, und die B&W 685 werden auch demnächst kommen, da werde ich den kleinen Schock wegen den Rega-TA nochmal überstehen.


----------



## coolwater (11. November 2010)

hallo,
die lautsprecher sind mitlerweile eingertoffen.funktionieren einwandfrei, können auch richtig bass machen. äuserlich sind sie auch makellos erhalten.kann leider keine bilder posten,weil meine kamera gerade nicht funktioniert,erde das so bald wie mög. nachholen.
habe aber mal einen frage:
ich möchte die ls an die wand schrauben, da auf den tisch nicht wirklich platz dafür ist.Ich könnte da die LAutsprecher nur gerade ausrichten, könnte sie also nicht auf meinen Hörplatz ausrichten.Das sollte aber eig. kein Prob. seien oder?
Die Dingen haben schließlich ein Rundstrahlverhalen...


----------



## TAZ (11. November 2010)

Darunter leidet dann leider oft der Hochton-Bereich.

Habe leider das gleiche Problem, ist bei mir aufstellungstechnisch nicht anders möglich.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. November 2010)

Abgesehen von dem suboptimalen Abstrahlverhalten bei der Montage an der Wand wirst du auch Probleme durch die direkte Nähe zur Wand bekommen. Wenn du die LS direkt an die Wand schraubst werden sich die Schwingungen des LS-Gehäuses direkt auf die Wand übertragen, die dann natürlich unangenehm mitschwingt. Ein viel bessere Lösung wären ordentliche Wandhalterungen für Kompaktlautsprecher wie diese.
Die bieten den Vorteil, dass die Lautsprecher zumindest ca. 10cm Abstand zur Wand behalten und vor allem können sie dann auch in Hörrichtung eingeschwenkt werden.


----------



## coolwater (14. November 2010)

so, hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

Wirklich schönes Equipment! Aber die Aufstellung der Lautsprecher geht mal garnicht. Da musst du unbedingt was dran ändern. Abgesehen davon, dass du mit der Aufstellung absolut keine Bühnendarstellung hast ist die unmittelbare Nähe zum Plattenspieler ganz schlecht für den Klang. So übertragen sich die Schwingungen der Lautsprecher auf den Plattenspieler und auch die magentischen Einflüsse der Lautsprecher auf den Tonabnehmer dürfen nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## coolwater (25. November 2010)

hallo,
das mit der Fehlstellung der LS habe ich mittlerweile koriegiert. Der Nadelspezialist hat heute Morgen auch angerufen, bei den Tonabnehmer ist eine der Spulen beschädigt, dass kann er nicht reaparieren. Kennt ihr vieleicht jemanden der sowas macht?
Auserdem habe ich mal noch einen andere Frage: Sollte ich die LS vom Tisch entkoppeln? Das Glas zittert machmal schon etwas stark, vorallem bei viel Bass.


----------



## iceman650 (25. November 2010)

Ja, entkoppeln ist allgemein sinnvoll. Das kann wirklich gut helfen, besonders bei dröhnendem Bass und außerdem sollte das deinem Plattenspieler auch nicht besonders gut gefallen, wenn dauernd an seiner Unterlage (dem Tisch) rumgerüttelt wird. Aber selbst wenn es nicht viel hilft, die 20€ lohnen sich allein schon wegen dem Mörder-aussehen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## coolwater (25. November 2010)

ok,
aber was kann man da Konkret tun?


----------



## iceman650 (25. November 2010)

Spikes. Schaust am besten mal, was deine B&W unten für ein Gewinde drin haben und kaufst dazu passend Spikes. Mit diesen könnte dein Bass zumindest um einiges Präziser werden und auch der Plattenspieler würde weniger "durchgerüttelt".

Mfg, ice


----------



## coolwater (25. November 2010)

die haben leider gar keine gewinde.

Wie wäre das: LS auf Schiefer-Granitplatte und unter die Platte Absorber?


----------



## iceman650 (25. November 2010)

Hab ich noch nie gehört. Einen Versuch wäre es allemal wert, allerdings würde ich zusätztlich zwischen Platte und Lautsprecher solche Filzgleiter für Stühle kleben, damit diese nicht auf der Platte rappeln oder sonstige Geräusche produzieren.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Hab hier mal was vernünftiges gefunden, das kann dir ja helfen. http://www.av-magazin.de/Daempfung_und_Entkopplung.91.0.html


----------



## coolwater (25. November 2010)

Hey, sehr nützlich, danke!
Werde mir mit den Tipps schon eine Anständige Lösung hinkriegen.


----------



## coolwater (24. Dezember 2010)

So, mitlerweile ist meine Plattentellermatte eingetroffen: Eine Sonderanfertigung von Marc Grebe(m-g Hifi.de). Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist wirklich gut, aber seht selbst:


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

ein schickes Teil, auch wenn mir Kork farblich nicht so gefällt. Bei mir steht wahrscheinlich im Januar der Kauf eines neuen Plattenspielers an, es wird wohl aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 Genie in Klavierlack Weiß


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2010)

MM = Magnetischer tonabnemer, MC Magneto- chrystall tonabnehmer.
Für den MM brauchst du ein Speziellen Entzerrer und der Klang ist Super. bei MC brauchste kein Entzerer aber der Klang ist.... solala.

Entzerer ist verbaut in jeden GUTEN Verstärker deswegen auch der PHONO MM Eingang. Ein GUTER Verstärker kostet so Ab 250 EURO

RPM ist die Drehgeschwindigkeit (33,3/3, 45 und für alte Scherlack Platten 78)


DR.Wichtig......

Die alten Platten ,die auf 78 laufen heissen Schellack...^^


Schellack ? Wikipedia



MFG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

was fürn geiler Quote  da sind noch viel mehr Fehler drin:



> MM = Magnetischer tonabnemer



MM = Moving Magnet, magnetisch sind alle Tonabnehmer



> MC Magneto- chrystall tonabnehmer



MC = Moving Coil



> Für den MM brauchst du ein Speziellen Entzerrer und der Klang ist Super. bei MC brauchste kein Entzerer aber der Klang ist.... solala.



So ein Quark, Entzerr-Vorverstärker braucht man sowohl für MM als auch MC...und MC klingt besser als MM


----------



## coolwater (28. Dezember 2010)

ohne jetzt den Pro-Ject abwerten zu wollen, aber, im vergleich zu deinem jetzigen System ist er ja keine verbesserung...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist auch eher als haptische Optimierung geplant, klanglich bin ich mit meinem Dreher eigentlich zufrieden, nur das Plastik-Gehäuse stört mich ziemlich.
Ich bin aber mittlerweile auch am Überlegen lieber noch ein bisschen länger zu sparen und dann lieber gleich zum ProJect Xpression III Classic zu greifen. Der RPM 1.3 ist zwar ein wirklich schicker Dreher aber vor allem der sehr kurz geratene Tonarm (und dem damit recht großen Spurfehlwinkel) lässt mich zweifeln. Naja...ich lass mir das nochmal ganz genau durch den Kopf gehen ^^


----------



## coolwater (29. Dezember 2010)

jetzt mal ein paar theoretische Überlegungen...
ich will- und werde in den nächsten Monaten eine neue Phonovorstufe und einen neuen Tonabnehmer kaufen.Was sollte man zuerst kaufen? TA oder Phonovorst.? Meine Ansicht ist ja folgende: Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen TA für ca.250€ kaufe, dann kann der ja gar nicht sein ganzes Potential entfalten, weil er an irgenteiner semi-tollen Vorstufe hängt. Ob mein 2mRed mit einer besseren Vorstufe auch besser klingen wird?
Noch was:
Würde es nicht Sinn machen wenn die Vorstufe etwas besser wäre als der TA?
Weil, wenn der TA besser ist kann die Vorstufe den TA ja gar nicht gerecht werden...
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt für einen Entzerr-Vorverstärker? Der Vorverstärker hat keinen so großen Einfluss auf den Klang wie der TA, also steck lieber so viel Geld wie möglich in den Tonabnehmer. Eine NAD PP2 ist meiner Meinung nach für alle Tonabnehmer bis ca. 500€ gut genug.


----------



## coolwater (29. Dezember 2010)

bis jetzt habe ich den Pionier A656 mit integrider Phonoentzerrung. Ich finde da sollte dann schon etwas besseres ran.
So eine  NAD PP2 ist mir einfach nicht genug. Der Klang ist mir sehr wichtig, ich will unbedingt das es so gut wie irgentwie möglich klingt und deshalb würde ich da doch etwas höherwertiges anstreben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Dezember 2010)

Da würde ich an deiner Stelle zur NAD PP2 greifen, das ist ne recht günstige,aber auch ziemlich gute Phonovorstufe, hat auch die Möglichkeit MC-Systeme dran anzuschließen. Mehr braucht es imho bei deiner restlichen Anlage nicht. Den Rest des Geldes kannst du dann ruhigen Gewissens in einen TA investieren, aber schau da auf alles was es so beim Kauf zu beachten gibt (vor allem TA-Gewicht und Compliance müssen zum Tonarm passen). Der 9cc-Tonarm von deinem Spieler ist ein tendenziell leichter Tonarm, der TA sollte also eine recht hohe Compliance haben und darf ruhig ein bisschen was wiegen.
Je nachdem was du ausgeben willst wären bspw. das Ortofon 2m Bronze (ca. 300€) oder das Ortofon 2m Black (ca. 500€) sehr gute MM-Systeme.
Möchtest du lieber ein MC-System wären das Ortofon Rondo Red (ca. 400€) oder das Denon DL-103R (ca. 400€) eine gute Wahl für den Tonarm.


----------



## coolwater (29. Dezember 2010)

du meinst also man sollte grundsätzlich(deutlich) mehr in den TA als in die Vorstufe investieren? Ich hätt immer gedacht, dass alle Komponenten der Anlage Preislich auf einen Niveu seien sollten.
Die von dir genannten TAs sind aber ohne zweifel sehr gut. Ortofon 2M Black

Ich glaube aber, ich werde nicht daranvorbei kommen mir einfach mal verschiedene TAs und Vorstufen underschiedlicher Preisklassen anzuhören.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Dezember 2010)

Den meisten Einfluss auf den Klang haben immer die Komponenten, die das Signal von einem Zustand in einen anderen übertragen müssen, also im Falle des Tonabnehmers von einer mechanischen Schwingung in eine elektrische Welle, und im Falle des Lautsprechers wieder genau andersrum.
Alle Komponenten dazwischen, seien es nun Vorverstärker, Verstärker, Kabel, Stecker und was auch immer, haben nur mit dem elektrischen Signal zu tun und sollten das so wenig wie möglich verändern, sondern nur anpassen, damit aus den Lautsprechern dann die gleichen Schwingungen kommen, wie sie einst auf das Mirko getroffen sind. Rein technisch ist es heutzutage absolut kein problem mehr einen Verstärker so zu konzipieren, dass er das Signal nicht irgendwie verändert, außer es halt lauter zu machen. Beim Entzerr-Vorverstärker ist das ähnlich. Der hat nur noch zusätzlich die Aufgabe, das Signal von der Platte (welches ja verzerrt eingepresst ist) nach RIAA-Standard zu entzerren. Dafür gibts festgelegte Normen und ein gut konzipierter Entzerr-Vorverstärker setzt das dann auch genau so um, klangliche Veränderungen gibt es da nur durch mindertwertige Bauteile, und dabei sind die Unterschiede im Klang dann aber wirklich sehr minimal.

Aber sich die Komponenten vorher mal live anzuhören ist tatsächlich die beste Idee. Ich würde bei deiner Anlage aber auch nicht zu viel in den Plattenspieler investieren. Selbst ein 500€-TA ist da mMn schon viel zu viel des guten, ein Ortofon 2m Bronze wäre da für mich das Ende der Fahnenstange. Das übrige Geld wäre in besseren Lautsprechern besser angelegt.


----------



## coolwater (30. Dezember 2010)

hey,frage: eine Vorstufe für max. 100€ sollte ja eig. gut genug seien oder? Dann würde ich nähmlich bald mal eine kaufen und dann auf einen besseren TA sparen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Dezember 2010)

Joa, wie gesagt, die NAD PP2 ist für den Preis so ziemlich die beste Vorstufe die man haben kann. Mehr brauchts auch garnicht bei deiner Anlage.


----------



## coolwater (30. Dezember 2010)

ich würde eher zu der phono box von Pro-Ject tendieren. Ich finde die NAD PP2 sieht etwas billig aus.Weißt du ob es zwischen den beiden klangliche Unterschiede gibt? Ob meine Anlage dann schon besser klingt- oder est mit einen besserenTA?

hab mich jetzt mal etwas über den NAD PP2 erkundigt: Man ließt und hört ja echt nur gutes. Und die Optik, naja, dass geht auch.
ich werde dann ja ein Chinch-Kabel brauchen um die Verstärker zu verbinden, da kann ich irgentein billigteil nehmen oder?


----------



## coolwater (30. Dezember 2010)

Habe jetzt gerade den NAD PP2 bei Amazon bestellt. Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Teil.
@a_fire_inside_1988: Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Timsu (30. Dezember 2010)

Welches Kabel du nimmst ist egal. Macht klanglich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja, für die Verbindung zwischen Phono-PreAmp und Verstärker ist es egal welches Kabel du nimmst. Wichtig ist das Kabel vom Plattenspieler zur Phonobox, das sollte ein möglichst niedrig kapazitives Kabel sein um eine Absenkung des Hochtons so gerin wie möglich zu halten.
Ein kleiner Bericht zum NAD PP2 wäre dann ganz nett


----------



## coolwater (31. Dezember 2010)

mach ich


----------



## MaxX_Power (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Es geht um folgendes: Ich plane, mir ebenfalls einen Schallplattenspieler zu kaufen. Ich würde ihn hauptsächlich zum hören von elektronischer Musik, wie Hardstyle, Drum´n Base oder Dubstep nutzen wollen. Ich habe nicht vor damit zu scratchen oder in irgendeiner Form Musik zu machen, is einfach für den puren Musik Genuss gedacht  Anschluss sollte das ganze dann an mein Teufel Motive 5 finden.

Jetzt meine Frage, was könnt ihr an Geräten empfehlen ? Ist dieser Spieler geeignet für mein Vorhaben PhonoPhono - Plattenspieler - Rega - Planar 1 ? Würde mir vom aussehen her sehr gut Gefallen und passt auch in mein Buget (etwa 4-500 Euro) !

Außerdem was brauche ich noch ? Funktioniert das ganze überhaupt in Kombination (also nur boxen + Plattenspieler oder benötige ich auch noch einen Verstärker ?)
Bin was Schallplatten und / HIFI angeht ein ziemlicher Anfänger, bin aber bereit mich da jetzt reinzuarbeiten 

 Und als letztes, wo bekomme ich solche Platten her ? Habe bis jetzt nur 1nen Web-Shop gefunden der etwas in dieser Richtung im Angebot hat ... WEB-RECORDS.com - Vinyl and Mp3 Download Shop for Clubmusic - House, Techno, Trance, Electro, Minimal, Schranz, Black and more Ist der zu empfehlen, oder gibt´s noch Alternativen ?

So vielen dank erstmal, freu mich auf jede Antwort 

MFG Max


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Forum!

Erstmal eine grundsätzliche Frage: Warum willst du einen Plattenspieler haben? Was erwartest du dir davon?

Der Rega Planar1 ist ein recht ordentlicher Einstiegsdreher, denn kann man durchaus gebrauchen, eine gute Alternative wäre noch z.B. der Pro-Ject Debut III. Allerdings ist der vormontierte Tonabnehmer (die Nadel) ein recht günstiges Modell und klingt nicht besonders gut. Da solltest du nochmal 100€ für einen anständigen Tonabnehmer mit einplanen.

Um den Plattenspieler an dein Teufel-Set anzuschließen brauchst du noch einen Phono-Entzerrvorverstärker, sonst hörst du nicht viel. Für den Anfang reicht da schon was günstiges wie sowas. Du solltest beim Phono-Vorverstärker unbedingt darauf achten, dass du zu einem Produkt mit externem Netzteil greifst, Modelle mit internem Netzteil haben oft ein Brummen im Signal.

Platten aller Musikrichtungen bekommst du bei Amazon, vorwiegend auf Clubmusik (elektronische und Black Music) findest du bei deejay.de und djshop.de.

Wichtig wäre noch, dass wenn du dann den Plattenspieler zu Hause stehen hast, dass du dich dann nochmal hier meldest damit wir dir erklären können, wie man den Tonabnehmer richtig justiert, wenn man das nicht gewissenhaft macht klingt es einfach nur grausig.


----------



## MaxX_Power (3. Januar 2011)

Momentan Höre ich meine Musik Hauptsächlich über´s i-net Radio - bzw. youtube rip´s und das da die Qualität nicht so der Brüller ist sollte allen Klar sein.

  So bin ich dann auf´s Vinyl gekommen, schließlich kommt "meine" Musik ja auch ursprünglich von dort. Die Technik hat mich früher schon immer fasziniert und persönlich gibt mir ein Schallplattenspieler und eine schöne LP Sammlung einfach "mehr" als ein Haufen CD´s oder der Musicload download und macht sich einfach gut in der Wohnung *g* So viel zu meinem Antrieb   8) 

  Das Motiv 5 ist ein Vollaktives Boxen System mit integriertem Verstärker. Das es kein Mega Teures HIFI System ist, ist mir klar, aber für meine Zwecke, hauptsächlich Musikhören + Zocken und ab und zu einen Film finde ich es doch sehr passend.

  Ich bin durchaus bereit mir später noch bessere Boxen zu kaufen, und mir is auch durchaus klar, dass das Ergebnis vom schlechtesten Glied der Kette abhängt, aber ich würd mir jetzt halt erstmal die wichtigsten "Grundkomponenten" Kaufen um einen entsprechenden Einstig in das ganze zu haben, aber halt in einer Qualität bei der eben jene "Grundkomponenten" nach dem "Aufrüsten" der Boxen nicht sofort wieder das schwächste Glied darstellen.

  Den Rega hab ich vorgeschlagen, weil er mir Optisch einfach gefällt und in etwa in mein Buget passt, was etwa max 500 Euro wären ...
  Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile schon viel gutes über den Technics 1210 gehört, also lieber noch n Monat warten und Sparen oder in ebay auf jagt gehen ? 
  Außerdem wurde mir jetz noch dieses Gerät empfohlenStanton ST-150 II


  Oder könnt ihr noch andere etwas günstigere Geräte empfehlen ? evtl. mit passendem TA für „meine“ Musikrichtung ? Mir wurde da empfohlen auf ein Schweres Modell zurück zugreifen, aufgrund der vielen tiefen töne und Bässe. Allerdings hab ich eben keinen blassen Schimmer was das sein soll, oder woran ich das festmachen kann.


  Greetz Max


----------



## TAZ (3. Januar 2011)

MaxX_Power schrieb:


> Das Motiv 5 ist ein Vollaktives Boxen System mit integriertem Verstärker. Das es kein Mega Teures HIFI System ist, ist mir klar, aber für meine Zwecke, hauptsächlich Musikhören + Zocken und ab und zu einen Film finde ich es doch sehr passend.




Trotzdem brauchst du einen Phono-Entzerrvorverstärker sonst musst du wahnsinnig laut drehen und toll klingen wird es wahtscheinlich auch nicht.

Aber wenn du dich aufs Motiv 5 eingefahren hast kann man ehh nichts mehr machen... Es zahlt eben jeder mal Leergeld...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2011)

> So bin ich dann auf´s Vinyl gekommen, schließlich kommt "meine" Musik ja auch ursprünglich von dort. Die Technik hat mich früher schon immer fasziniert und persönlich gibt mir ein Schallplattenspieler und eine schöne LP Sammlung einfach "mehr" als ein Haufen CD´s oder der Musicload download und macht sich einfach gut in der Wohnung *g* So viel zu meinem Antrieb 8)



Ok, dir sollte nur klar sein, das Vinyl nicht besser klingt als gut aufgenommene CDs. Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die aus diesem Antrieb zum schwarzen Gold greifen und dann enttäuscht werden.



> Das Motiv 5 ist ein Vollaktives Boxen System mit integriertem Verstärker. Das es kein Mega Teures HIFI System ist, ist mir klar, aber für meine Zwecke, hauptsächlich Musikhören + Zocken und ab und zu einen Film finde ich es doch sehr passend.
> 
> Ich bin durchaus bereit mir später noch bessere Boxen zu kaufen, und mir is auch durchaus klar, dass das Ergebnis vom schlechtesten Glied der Kette abhängt, aber ich würd mir jetzt halt erstmal die wichtigsten "Grundkomponenten" Kaufen um einen entsprechenden Einstig in das ganze zu haben, aber halt in einer Qualität bei der eben jene "Grundkomponenten" nach dem "Aufrüsten" der Boxen nicht sofort wieder das schwächste Glied darstellen.



Ich weiß jetzt garnicht warum du so auf den Lautsprechern rumreitest...dazu hatte ich ja garnix direkt gesagt, wenn sie dir vom Klang her gefallen isses ja gut, nur brauchst du trotzdem auf jeden Fall einen Phono-Entzerrvorverstärker um den Plattenspieler daran anschließen zu können.



> Den Rega hab ich vorgeschlagen, weil er mir Optisch einfach gefällt und in etwa in mein Buget passt, was etwa max 500 Euro wären ...
> Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile schon viel gutes über den Technics 1210 gehört, also lieber noch n Monat warten und Sparen oder in ebay auf jagt gehen ?
> Außerdem wurde mir jetz noch dieses Gerät empfohlenStanton ST-150 II



Der Rega P1 ist wie gesagt ein ganz ordentlicher Einstiegsdreher, für den Anfang würde der reichen. Das bessere P/L-Verhältnis bekommst du aber mit einem Pro-Ject Debut III.
Der Technics SL-1210 ist natürlich auch ein sehr guter Dreher für sein Geld. Mit dem kann man eigentlich wirklich nix falsch machen, er sieht halt nur sehr martialisch aus. Wenn dich das aber nicht stört kannst du dich bei eBay nach einem 1210er umgucken. Neu bekommst du die kaum noch, und wenn, dann zu horrenden Preisen, da der 1210 MK2 nichtmehr hergestellt wird. Das aktuelle Modell, welches auch noch produziert wird ist mMn der 1210 M5G, der kostet dann aber auch gleich wieder 1000€.
Von dem Stanton-Dreher würd ich die Finger lassen, das ist bloß eine 1210er-Kopie, wahrscheinlich mit schlechterem Motor und schlechterem Tonarm als ihn der 1210er hat.



> Oder könnt ihr noch andere etwas günstigere Geräte empfehlen ? evtl. mit passendem TA für „meine“ Musikrichtung ? Mir wurde da empfohlen auf ein Schweres Modell zurück zugreifen, aufgrund der vielen tiefen töne und Bässe. Allerdings hab ich eben keinen blassen Schimmer was das sein soll, oder woran ich das festmachen kann.



Der Technics 1210 wiegt schon seine 11 oder 12 kg, der ist schwer genug. Der Rega P1 und der Pro-Ject Debut III sind natürlich sehr viel leichter, da es einfache Heim-Dreher sind. Solange man aber auf normaler Lautstärke hört macht das Gewicht kein großes Problem. So laut, dass der Plattenspieler durch mangelndes Gewicht anfängt mitzuschwingen kannst du in einem kleinen Zimmer sowieso nicht drehen, da vorher die Nadel durch den Schall Resonanzschwingungen aufbaut und es anfängt zu dröhnen.

Was den Tonabnehmer angeht...wenn du nicht Scratchst kannst du getrost zu einem HiFi-System wie dem Ortofon 2m red greifen. Bei HiFi-TAs bekommst du wesentlich mehr Klang fürs Geld als bei DJ-Abnehmern.


----------



## coolwater (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem:Ich schaffe es einfach nicht den VTA bei meinen Tonarm einzustellen. Ich habe es schon sehr oft versucht und auch ein Bekannter von mir ist bereits daran gescheitert.
An meinen Tonarm ist ja ein gerader Strich und mit einen Geodreieck kenn man dann sehen ob das Teil gerade ist oder nicht. Bei mir ist es nicht gerade. Hier findet ihr die Bedienungsanleitung. Es klingt eigentlich ganz einfach...(http://www.project-audio.com/inhalt/de/manual/manual_xperience.pdf)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2011)

Wobei hast du denn Probleme? Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach...Tonarm auf die Platte absenken, die beiden Madenschrauben an der Tonarmbasis lösen, Tonarm in der Höhe einstellen, Madenschrauben wieder festziehen.
Dabei muss man natürlich Geduld haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Der Technics SL-1210 ist natürlich auch ein sehr guter Dreher für sein Geld. Mit dem kann man eigentlich wirklich nix falsch machen, er sieht halt nur sehr martialisch aus. Wenn dich das aber nicht stört kannst du dich bei eBay nach einem 1210er umgucken. Neu bekommst du die kaum noch, und wenn, dann zu horrenden Preisen, da der 1210 MK2 nichtmehr hergestellt wird. Das aktuelle Modell, welches auch noch produziert wird ist mMn der 1210 M5G, der kostet dann aber auch gleich wieder 1000€.
> Von dem Stanton-Dreher würd ich die Finger lassen, das ist bloß eine 1210er-Kopie, wahrscheinlich mit schlechterem Motor und schlechterem Tonarm als ihn der 1210er hat.



Jop mit nem 1210 macht man eigentlich nie was verkehrt wenns um die Elektrische Musikrichtung geht, allerdings die vorzüge von so nem Plattenspieler werden nur DJ´s haben, aber Robust ist er, 15jahre Hardcore Disco einsatz kann so nen 1210 schon überleben. 

Allerdings wie du dadrauf kommst das der Stanton nen 1210er nachbau sein soll versteh ich beim besten willen nicht. Der hat auser vieleicht ein ähnliches Gehäuse mit nem 1210 kaum irgend ne gemeinsamkeit, Stanton hat übrigends schon immer sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht. 

So direkte nachbauten von 1210ern gibts eher von Billigfirmen wie American Audio, oder Stage Line, wobei ich sagen muss, vor 10 jahren hab ich auf der Musikmesse in Frankfurt bei so nem preisausschreiben nen 1210er nachbau von StageLine gewonnen, und der macht nen ziemlich wertigen eindruck und hat die 10 jahre DJ einsatz gut überstanden allerdings war das damals schon nen 350€ dreher, die billigen für 120€ rum die fallen nach 4 wochen dauereinsatz auseinander ( im wahrsten sinne des wortes ) 

Welche Firmen auch noch richtig gute Turntabels bauen, Vestax und die hochwertigeren Numark, preislich aber auch auf dem niveau von nem neuen 1210erMk2, paar Geminis sind auch ziemlich stimmig von der Quali. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, die vorzüge von solchen DJ Turntabels, haben auch nur die DJ´s. 


Was die Schallplatten angeht, ich würde niemals online kaufen, sondern dir in deiner nähe nen Plattenladen suchen, allerdings sollte dir klar sein, das ist kein billiger spass, für ne Singel mit 2-3 lieder kannste gut und gerne mal zwischen 12-25€ rechnen. Was ich schon Geld in meiner Plattensammlung versenkt hab .....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2011)

> Allerdings wie du dadrauf kommst das der Stanton nen 1210er nachbau sein soll versteh ich beim besten willen nicht. Der hat auser vieleicht ein ähnliches Gehäuse mit nem 1210 kaum irgend ne gemeinsamkeit, Stanton hat übrigends schon immer sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht.



Was den Motor angeht magst du recht haben, den Motor von dem Stanton kenn ich nicht. Der Tonarm ist aber definitiv eine 1210er-Kopie. Das Tonarmrohr ist sogar genau das selbe wie beim 1210, die Tonarmbasis ist fast genauso aufgebaut, hat nur ein leicht modifiziertes Lager.



> Was die Schallplatten angeht, ich würde niemals online kaufen, sondern dir in deiner nähe nen Plattenladen suchen, allerdings sollte dir klar sein, das ist kein billiger spass, für ne Singel mit 2-3 lieder kannste gut und gerne mal zwischen 12-25€ rechnen. Was ich schon Geld in meiner Plattensammlung versenkt hab .....



Ich habe bisher weder bei dem einen, noch dem anderen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Alle von mir online gekauft Platten waren bisher in tadellosem Zustand. Was den Preis angeht hast du natürlich recht, Platten könne auf Dauer ganz schön teuer werden, vor allem wenn man sich zum Mixen ständig Singles kauft ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

Naja nur weil die Tonarmbasis ähnlichkeiten aufweist, würd ich nicht behaupten der Turntabel wär nen 1210 nachbau, dann müsten ja geschäzte 80% der DJ Turntabels nen 1210er nachbau sein.
Der aufbau hat sich nunmal bewährt im rauen dauereinsatz. 

Was Online bestellungen angeht, ok das ist halt so ne erfahrungssache, aber grad zum Mixen find ich es wichtig die platten korrekt vorzuhören. Bei den meisten Onlineshops kannste nen 30sek ausschnitt anhören, was aber bei platten zum Mixen nicht viel aussagt wie ich finde. 
Andererseits ist natürlich auch so ne sache in nem Plattenladen, wenn irgendwelche volltrottel Platten vorhören und den Tonarm über die ganze platte ziehen ohne ihn hochzuheben. 

Bei Techno oder allgemein elektronischer Musik bleibt einen als DJ ja auch nix anderes übrigs als Singels zu kaufen, ich glaub von 400platten hab ich vieleicht 10 Lp´s maximal, den rest gibts eben nur als Singel, und wenns dann noch nen seltenes WhiteLabel ist sind da auch mal 30€ weg. Die meisten guten sachen gibts auch nur auf Singels
Auserdem lässt sich mit ner Singel viel besser mixen als ner LP wo auf eine seite irgendwie 5 lieder gequetscht sind, zumindest wenn man ein wenig Turntabel akrobatik betreibt.


----------



## coolwater (7. Januar 2011)

So, heute ist endlich der NAD PP2 eingetroffen.
Als ich den Karton öffnete fiel mir sogleich der Verstärker entgegen, das Netzteil folgte sogleich.

Hier zu vörderst die technischen Daten:
Maße:12,5B  4,5H  7T
Gewicht:0,55kg
 Eingangsimpedanz MM / MC: 47 kΩ / 100 Ω
Eingangsempfindlichkeit MM / MC: 2,5 mV / 0,3 mV

 Der Verstärker ist nicht gerade ein Eye-catcher, aber er wurde immerhin sauber gefertigt. Die Bechichtung der Oberfläche ist nur als makelos zu bezeichnen, auch das Anschlussterminal ist äußerst massiv und wertig gearbeitet. Man könnte ihn wohl ein optisches Understatement attestiern, welches durchaus zu gefallen weiß. Das einzige wirklich störende ist die blaue LED, die doch recht grell leuchtet. 

Doch kommen wir nun zum wichtigsten, den Klang:
Zuerst möchte ich sagen, dass ich doch etwas skeptisch war, was ich den nun von diesen Gerät erwarten dürfte. Allerdings lässt sich in der Tat eine Verbesserung des Klangs feststellen:
1. Der Bass ist etwas kräftiger.
2. Stimmen klingen etwas natürlicher, ausdrucksstärker.
3. Die Höhen leiden nicht under den stärkeren Bass.
4.Die ganze Wiedergabe wird etwas kräftiger, druckvoller.
5."Hindergrundgeräuche" lassen sich jetzt leichter vernehmen.

Alles in allen hat sich die Anschaffung durchaus gelohnt. Die Verbesserungen sind gering, aber sie sind vorhanden, und hey, das teil hat gerade mal 99€ gekostet. Dafür ist es wirklich gut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Januar 2011)

schöner bericht zum PP2  ich danke dir dafür, da könnte ich direkt auch mal drüber nachdenken mir einen PP2 zu kaufen, aber ich glaube mich würde diese grelle LED ganz doll stören...ich will beim Vinyl-hören schön gedimmtes Licht und nicht so ein grelles blaues Flutlicht...ich glaub da leg ich das Geld doch lieber in die Sparbüchse für einen Pro-Ject Xpression ^^


----------



## coolwater (7. Januar 2011)

Dann hast du die idee mit den weisen pro-ject dreher wohl at acta gelegt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Januar 2011)

jap, fast 300€ in einen Dreher mit einem nur 8" langen Tonarm zu stecken erscheint mir doch nicht so sinnvoll ^^ er sieht zwar echt schick aus aber ist mir insgesamt doch ein bisschen zu labil....kurzer tonarm, keine führungsrille für den Riemen im Plattenteller, Motoraufstellung soll recht problematisch sein...dann lieber ein bisschen länger sparen und gleich was vernünftiges anschaffen


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo mal ne frage,
Ich werde mir nächsten monat einen neuen Tonabnehmer kaufen und schwanke derzeit zwischen den Nagaoka MP 30 und den Ortofon 2M Bronze. War bisher eig. eher für das MP 30, soll schön neutral sein. Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das die Nadel des 2M Bronze 220€ kostet und die des MP 30 "nur" 150€. Ob die Nadel, und damit das System besser als das MP 30 sind?
Oder ob ich mir einfach nur die Nadel vom Bronze kaufen sollte, ein 2M Red habe ich ja schon, da könnte ich die Nadel dann reinstecken. Ich weiß das das Gehäuse des Bronze etwas besser ist als das des RED, aber lohnt es sich 50€ mehr nur für das Gehäuse zu zahlen?
Bin grad etwas verwirrt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Die Nadel vom 2m Bronze ist auf jeden Fall besser (2m Bronze: Nude Fine Line, MP-30: elliptisch). Ein Vorteil beim MP-30 wäre aber, dass es ein Moving-Iron-System ist und damit nicht so kapazitätskritisch wie ein MM-System ist.
Das 2m dürfte für den NAD PP2 sowieso nicht allzu gut geeignet sein (2m-Systemkörper will 150-300pF Abschlusskapazität, NAD PP2 hat allein schon 400pF Abschlusskapazität, wenn du da Tonarm-Kabel und Phono-Kabel noch dazu rechnest kommst du auf ca. 550pF Abschlusskapazität was zu einer leichten Hochtonanhebung führt).

Was willst du denn insgesamt mit einem neuen Tonabnehmer erreichen? Wo klemmt es mit dem jetzigen 2m red? Vielleicht kann man dir dann eine Empfehlung geben, welcher TA für dich besser geeignet ist.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

naja, es soll halt besser klingen...
der klang meiner jetzigen anlage ist wirklich gut, aber ich glaube doch das ich durch einen besseren TA auch eine merkliche Verbesserung des Klanges erreichen kann. Ideal fände ich einen recht neutralen klang mit einen kräftigen bass. Und ich will mehr "Kraft" in meiner Anlage haben.

Nicht das der Klang total kraftlos wäre, der NAD PP2 hat da auch etwas dazugetan, aber noch mehr wäre schon schön.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

Naja, diese von dir beschriebene "Kraftlosigkeit" liegt mMn an deinen Lautsprechern....Kompaktlautsprecher gehen nunmal nicht besonders tief runter, wenn du da mehr Kraft haben möchtest musst du zu Stand-LS greifen.



> naja, es soll halt besser klingen...
> der klang meiner jetzigen anlage ist wirklich gut, aber ich glaube doch das ich durch einen besseren TA auch eine merkliche Verbesserung des Klanges erreichen kann.



Besser klingen ist aber eben eine sehr subjektive Sache...es kann gut sein, dass du dir jetzt für 300€ einen TA holst, der dir letztendlich dann weniger gefällt als dein jetziges 80€-2m-red. Der Preis ist gerade im Soundbereich keine Garantie für "besser" oder "schlechter".
Wenn dir die Grundabstimmung des 2m-Red am NAD PP2 gefällt könntest du zum Beispiel zu einer 2m Blue Nadel greifen,die hat statt des getippten Diamantensplitters wie es das 2m Red hat einen ganzen gefassten Diamanten. Das bringt eine genauere Abtastung (weniger Hochtonverzerrung, mehr Details, mehr Räumlichkeit) und vor allem eine viel bessere Langzeithaltbarkeit (Nadel des 2m red hält ca. 500-600 Stunden, 2m blue bis zu 2000).

Das Nagaoka MP-30 ist ohne Frage ein gutes MI-System, aber klingt schon merklich neutraler als ein 2m-System. Dadurch könnte dir deine Anlage dann noch "kraftloser" vorkommen.

Ein Denon DL-103 könnte dir klanglich sicher sehr gut gefallen, ist aber leider für deinen Tonarm zu hart aufgehängt, damit bekommst du hässliche Resonanzen in den Tonarm.

Schau dir mal das Goldring G 1022 GX MM an. Das hat einen Gyger I Schliff der für eine sehr klare und dynamikreiche wiedergabe sorgt, also guten Druck "untenrum" bei guter Hochtonauflösung. Die relativ hohe Compliance passt ideal zu deinem leichten Tonarm.
Wenn es noch einen Tick mehr Präzision im Hochton (aber keineswegs sacharfe Wiedergabe, die Goldring-Systeme klingen schön seidig) sein soll, dann wäre das Goldring G 1042 MM noch einen genaueren Blick wert.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

dieses "Seidige" beim Goldring ist aber auch so ne sache... ich würde es bevorzugen, die Simmen so zu hören wie sie auch wirklich auf der Platte drauf sind.

Wie meist du das eig. genau mit den "2M Systemkörper" ? Meinst du damit den Korpus des Systems?

Das mit der Kraftlosigkeit war etwas unsinnig von mir meine Anlage spielt in der Hinsicht schon ganz gut, ich hätte halt gerne nur noch mehr...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

> dieses "Seidige" beim Goldring ist aber auch so ne sache... ich würde es bevorzugen, die Simmen so zu hören wie sie auch wirklich auf der Platte drauf sind.



"Genau so" gibt es bei Vinyl nicht, da musst du dir einen CD-Player kaufen. Der Klang wird bei einem Plattenspieler nunmal maßgeblich vom Tonabnehmer bestimmt und da hat jeder Tonabnehmer auf der Welt ein gewisses Sounding. Seidige Höhen haben auch nix mit verfärbtem Mittelton (aka Sprache, Stimmen, Gesang) zu tun. Seidige Höhen bedeutet einfach, dass der Hochton ab ca. 10000Hz-12000Hz leicht abfällt und damit weniger Scharf klingt was vor allem für die Wiedergabe von HiHats und S-Lauten sehr wichtig ist, damit diese nicht zischeln. Auch eine Violine klingt durch die getrimmten Obertöne nicht so schnell krächzend.
Eine seidige Wiedergabe ist also immer als positive Eigenschaft zu werten und bedeutet eigentlich nur "das Gegenteil von Scharf" 



> Wie meist du das eig. genau mit den "2M Systemkörper" ? Meinst du damit den Korpus des Systems?



Genau, den Nadelträger ohne Nadel. Das ist bei allen 2m-System genau das gleiche Teil, egal ob du ein 2m red oder ein 2m Black hast, der Systemkörper ist immer der gleiche.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

könnte ich also einfach eine Nadel von den 2M Bronze kaufen? Würde dann die von dir beschriebene Hochtonanhebung vermieden? So könnte ich nebenbei auch noch etwas sparen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

> könnte ich also einfach eine Nadel von den 2M Bronze kaufen?



Kannst du machen, die Bronze-Nadel passt einwandfrei in deinen Systemkörper.



> Würde dann die von dir beschriebene Hochtonanhebung vermieden?



Nein, der 2m-Systemkörper passt einfach nicht ideal zum NAD PP2. Wenn es dir aber bei deinem 2m Red nich negativ auffällt, wird dir das mit einer Bronze-nadel auch nicht auffalen.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

eine Hochtonbetonung kann ich wirklich nicht erkennen. Eher ist es etwas "dumpf"- ist schwer zu beschreiben.DAs mit der Nadel wäre schon eine gute Sache, wäre jetzt auch nicht sooo Teuer.

PS: Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinen Bericht über den NAD PP2: Die Verstärkung ist etwas lauter geworden.

PPS: Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meiner Anlageie LS habe ich mittlerweile etwas entkoppelt, und der NAD PP2 hat auch seinen Platz gefunden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

> eine Hochtonbetonung kann ich wirklich nicht erkennen. Eher ist es etwas "dumpf"- ist schwer zu beschreiben


Die 550pF liegen auch relativ nahe an den Empfehlungen für den 2m-Körper, es ist also nicht sehr gravierend und je nach Lautsprecher garnicht auffällig. Ich wollte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der 2m-Körper eben nicht das Optimum im Zusammenspiel mit dem NAD PP2 ist, aber wichtig ist ja, was hinten raus kommt, und solange das Gefällt ist alles andere Unwichtig.
Der Dumpfe Klangeindruck ist normal für einen 90€-TA, denen fehlt es halt einfach an Auflösungsvermögen im Hochtonbereich.
Allerdings kommt der Dumpfe Eindruck auch in großem Maße von deiner Aufstellung (vorausgesetzt die ist noch so wie auf den letzten von dir geposteten Bildern).
Ein Glas-Tisch ist ja Resonanz-technisch schonmal ein absolutes NoGo als Unterlage für einen Plattenspieler und wenn dann noch die Lautsprecher drauf stehen wird es ganz kriminell. Wenn du da mal für eine vernünftige Unterlage für deinen Plattenspieler sorgen würdest, würdest du das allermeiste klanglich raus holen, noch viel mehr als mit einem neuen Tonabnehmer, der ja von der jetzigen Situation genauso behindert wird und nie sein Potential ausnutzen kann.

Wenn man den optimalen Klang haben will, muss man erstmal eine vernünftige Grundlage schaffen bevor man am Krönchen poliert. Das heißt bei dir:
1) ein eigenes Rack für den Plattenspieler (ein einfaches Holzregal von Ikea reicht da schon aus).
2) Aufstellung der Lautsprecher verbessern, versuchen ein Stereo-Dreieck im Raum aufzubauen
3) Raumakustik betrachten (welche Möbel, Dachschrägen?, Fußbodenbelag?)
4) einen guten Plattenspieler hast du schon, also kannst du dir an diesem Punkt dann Gedanken über den TA machen
5) Plattenpflege, also eine Plattenwaschmaschine wie eine Knosti, eine Plattenbürste, gesleevte Innenhüllen, um das Cover zu schützen etvtl. noch Außenhüllen

Arbeite diese Punkte in der Reihenfolge ab und du wirst am ehesten einen optimalen Klang bekommen....man fängt nunmal nicht bei Punkt 4 an, wenn es noch 3 andere wichtigere Baustellen vorher gibt.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe jetzt mal meinen Plattenspieler auf das Nachtschränchen gestellt wo normalerweise der TV steht. Jetzt hat der TV natürlich keinen Platz, aber was solls... Der Klang ist dadurch schon etwas besser geworden. Wie war das nochmal mit den Stereodreieck? Verstehe das nicht ganz mit den 60C.

ich hatte gerade eine Idee: Ich könnte eine kleinen "Tisch" kaufen, den Plattenspieler drauf, und das ganze dann dorthinstellen wo jetzt der Verstärker steht. Das müsste doch gehen oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Stereodreieck ist ganz einfach...hier dazu nochmal eine Skizze mit mathematischer Erläuterung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet ganz einfach, dass der Abstand zwischen beiden Lautsprechern genauso groß sein muss wie der Abstand zwischen dir und jeweils dem rechten und linken Lautsprecher wenn du mittig zwischen Rechts und Links sitzt. Die Winkel von 60° ergeben sich dann automatisch, da 180:3=60 ist und der Innenwinkel eines jeden Dreieckes =180° ist.


EDIT: keine Ahnung wo dein Verstärker derzeit steht.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

der steht unter den Tisch auf den der Plattenspieler steht. Ist auch auf den Bildern zu sehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

das kannst du natürlich erstmal machen, aber praktikabel ist das sicher auch nicht (geht die Staubschutzhaube dann noch auf?).
Nächster wichtiger Schritt ist dann: Lautsprecher runter vom Glastisch, das bringt auch ne ganze Menge im Klang.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

der steht unter den tisch. Ist auch auf den Bildern zu serhen.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

uns wo sollen die hin? ich habe nicht gerade viel Platz in meinen Zimmer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

Mach am besten mal eine Skizzenzeichnung und ein ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos von deinem Zimmer. Mit ein bisschen umräumen kann man oft noch ne Menge rausholen.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

Auf Seite  11 habe ich bereits Bilder hochgeladen. Aber hier nochmal ein paar...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

könntest du mal noch einen Grundriss deines Zimmers zufügen? Die Fotos sind leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

also, mit einer Skizze kann ich noch nicht dienen,kann die aber schon mal sagen das die Wände ja 3,20m lang sind.


----------



## BarFly (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

@coolwater,

freu dich, dass du bei deiner Ratsuche an a_fire_inside_1988 geraten bist.
Als Tisch empfehle ich das Teil hier:
IKEA | Couch- & Beistelltische | Beistelltische | LACK | Beistelltisch
Da stand auch mein Plattenspieler jahrelang drauf und es wurde anständig durchs Zimmer getrampelt (in diversen WGs ), ohne das die Nadel getanzt hat. Da habe ich schon andere Dinge erlebt, speziell mit angeblichen 'HiFi' - Möbeln.
Allerdings die beste Variante wäre - düble ein stabiles Brett an die Wand und stelle den Dreher dann da drauf.
Den PP2 habe ich übrigens auch und ich bin hochzufrieden damit.
Der reicht dir für lange Zeit, denn es ist wirklich so wie a_fire_inside_1988 sagt - Verstärker verstärken. 
Und das ist seit mindestens 40 Jahren kein Thema mehr, ausser beim HighEnd (auch genannt Voodoo ) HiFi.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

BarFly schrieb:


> Der reicht dir für lange Zeit, denn es ist wirklich so wie a_fire_inside_1988 sagt - Verstärker verstärken.
> Und das ist seit mindestens 40 Jahren kein Thema mehr, ausser beim HighEnd (auch genannt Voodoo ) HiFi.



Nuja ich denke du spielst auf den "verstärkerklang" drauf an, das stimmt nämlich so nicht ganz, und das ist kein Voodoo weils hör und messbar ist, warum das so ist hab ich im Diskussionsthread von nen paar tagen gepostet, stichwort Slew Rate.
Dazu dieser Text "Die benötigte _slew rate_ ist zur Signalamplitude und zur Frequenz. Das heißt, dass ein Verstärker ein Signal mit großer Amplitude möglicherweise weniger korrekt überträgt als ein kleines Signal."
Siehe Wikipedia stichwort Slew Rate


----------



## BarFly (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo dfence

jetzt ist es plötzlich die Slew Rate die Probleme macht!
Waren es bisher nicht die Kondensatoren/Anschlüsse usw. und so fort?
Oder bei CDs der angeblich so fürchterlich den Klang verschlechternde Jitter?

Die Frage ist doch ob diese minimalsten Unterschiede, falls es überhaupt welche gibt, hörbar sind.
Den Unterschied zwischen Röhre und Transe hört man. 
Den Unterschied zwischen einem leistungsmäßig überfordertem und einem angemessenem Verstärker auch. 
Aber erst wenn der schwächere Probleme mit der geforderten Leistung bekommt. 
Da müssen dann aber die Lautsprecher schon hässlich konstruierte Teile sein. Einige der alten JBLs waren so konstruiert, das die leistungsschwachen Verstärkern das Abrauchen beigebracht haben.
Ich empfehle dir die Diskussionen/Artikel hier:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php speziell die Voodoosektion 
http://www.hifiaktiv.at/?page_id=263
http://pelmazosblog.blogspot.com/

Und wie schon mal geschrieben - Klang wird (wiedergabeseitig) durch Lautsprecher und Raumakustik bestimmt, aber sicher nicht durch Verstärker, CD-Player oder gar Kabel.

Ciao Hans


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht schonwieder eine Diskussion über Verstärkerklang ^^ der eine glaubt halt dran, der andere nicht.

@dfence: ohne deine Theorie lächerlich machen zu wollen oder sonstiges in der Art, wenn es für dich eine Erklärung für den (mutmaßlich) unterschiedlichen Klang unterschiedlicher Verstärker ist, dann ok. Ich pers. halte die Slew Rate für genauso relevant wie den Jitter bei digitalen Signalen, nämlich gar nicht 

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

@coolwater:

ich habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken zu deinem Zimmer gemacht. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du eine Ecke des Glastisches abmontieren kannst, sodass du nurnoch einen normalen, und keinen Ecktisch davon übrig hast.
Dann würde ich den verbliebenen Teil des Tisches an die Wand stellen, wo jetzt dein Plattenspieler steht und dort den Rechner drauf packen.
Damit hast du die Wand an dem Fenster frei. Nun kannst du links und rechts vom Fenster die Lautsprecher auf Lautsprecherständern platzieren, damit dürften sie ungefähr 2m auseinander stehen was in einem so kleinen Zimmer die optimalste Lösung wäre. Für den Plattenspieler und Verstärker besorgst du dir ein flaches Rack oder Sidebord, welches du unter das Fenster stellen kannst, sollte halt nur so flach sein, dass du beim Fenster-Öffnen nicht den Plattenspieler vom Rack schmeißt.

Bei dieser Aufstellung dürftes du dann irgendwo auf deinem Bett einen Sweet-Spot haben in dem du dann optimale Räumlichkeit hast.
Ich habe mal einen (nicht maßstabsgetreuen) Grundriss angefertigt, der dir meine Idee veranschaulichen soll. Ich hoffe ich habe von deinen Fotos den richtigen Eindruck deiner Röumlichkeiten bekommen.

Was hältst du davon?

PS: was mir grad noch eingefallen ist...es wäre evtl. noch ratsam, den großen Schrank und den TV-Tisch zu vertauschen damit der linke Lautsprecher nicht so "in die Ecke gequetscht" ist. Damit du trotzdem noch bequem TV gucken kannst, könntest du ja das Bett um 90° oder 180° drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

Irgendwann schaffen wir es auch mal das wir uns alle Treffen, dann bring ich mal meine 10 Verstärker mit und ihr dürft Blindtests machen  Dann ändert ihr eure meinung da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 

Btw ist es keine theorie, die SlewRate ist eben genau das was das Bassverhalten beinflusst, falls sich jemand errinert sagte ich öfter mal das manche Verstärker im Bassbereich gewaltig sind, wärend manch anderer schwach untenrum klingt. Und das ist die erklärung dafür. 

Aber okay lassen wir das besser, vorallem in dem thread hier. 

PS : Ich halte von Voodoo absolut garnix, mir ist bewust das es kein Kabelklang gibt, und dass Bananenstecker genauso wenig den klang beinflussen wie Lautsprecherklemmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

> Btw ist es keine theorie, die SlewRate ist eben genau das was das Bassverhalten beinflusst, falls sich jemand errinert sagte ich öfter mal das manche Verstärker im Bassbereich gewaltig sind, wärend manch anderer schwach untenrum klingt. Und das ist die erklärung dafür.



Das liegt dann aber mMn an zu schwacher Leistung, die Slew Rate macht sich also erst dann bemerkbar, wenn der Verstärker probleme bekommt die gebrauchte Leistung adäquat zu liefern. Ein halbwegs vernünftig konstruierter Verstärker sollte damit aber keine Probleme haben. Solange wir uns also über brauchbare Verstärker unterhalten ist das imho genauso vernachlässigbar wie der ebenfalls real existierende Jitter.
Aber einem Blindtest bin ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt ^^

Aber du hast recht, hier ist nicht der richtige Ort für so eine Diskussion.


----------



## coolwater (12. Januar 2011)

@a_fire_inside_1988: Vielen Dank das du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast. Das Problem ist aber das die Wand an der Tür nicht lang genug für deinen Plan ist. Wenn ich nur noch Teile des Tisches verwende habe ich nicht mehr genug Platz um darauf Schule zu machen. Und den TV-Tisch gegen den großen Schrank auzutauschen geht Platzmäßig auch nicht. Da sind meine gemachten Angaben halt auch nicht gerade präzise. Die Anlage vor das Fenster zu stellen, die LS auf Ständer, das wäre schon schön.
Den Plattenspieler unter den Tisch auf ein Rack, die LS auf Ständer, das ist wohl das was gehen wird.


----------



## BarFly (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo
@coolwater
überlege dir nochmal, ob du den Dreher nicht wirklich auf ein an die Wand montiertes Brett stellen kannst. Damit hast du sämtliche Trittschall und sonstige Vibrationsprobleme (Erdbeben nicht) weitgehend gelöst.

@dfence


> Irgendwann schaffen wir es auch mal das wir uns alle Treffen, dann bring  ich mal meine 10 Verstärker mit und ihr dürft Blindtests machen  Dann ändert ihr eure meinung da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


Dann zahl ich das Bier. 
Und glaub mir, als knausrig bin ich nicht verschrien. 
Aber ihr habt recht, schluss damit hier.

Ciao Hans


----------



## coolwater (12. Januar 2011)

Ich koennte allerdings auch den grossen schrank und das bett vertauschen. Dann haette ich auch genug platz den tisch an die wand an der tuer zu stellen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

Das klingt doch schon ganz gut, wichtig ist halt, dass du eine Wand frei bekommst um da die Anlage aufzustellen damit du die nicht irgendwo hin quetschen musst.Mach am besten mal eine Skizze davon wie du dir vorstellst das Zimmer umzuräumen, dann kann man sich das ja nochmal genau angucken ob es passt oder wo es noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## coolwater (12. Januar 2011)

Mit welchen proframm fertigst du eig. Deine skizzen an?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

Mit MS Paint


----------



## coolwater (1. Februar 2011)

Habe gerade online die Nadel eines Ortofon 2m Bronze gekauft. Für "nur" 189€


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch  erzähl dann mal wie sich vom 2m Red unterscheidet...ich bin auch noch am Überlegen ob ich mir dann an meinen Xpression III ein 2m Bronze oder ein VM Silver dranbastle.


----------



## coolwater (1. Februar 2011)

mach ich wenns da ist


----------



## coolwater (5. Februar 2011)

so, die Nadel ist jetzt da. Allerdings habe ich nun bei der WIEDERGABE EIN leichtes Brummen und Rauschen. Woran kann das liegen???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Februar 2011)

Evtl hat sich die Tonabnehmerverkabelung gelockert? Ansonsten zieh den Nadeleinschub nochmal raus und steck ich vorsichtig nochmal neu rein, evtl hat sie der Nadelträger etwas verklemmt.
Wenns das auch nicht ist kontrollier nochmal die Verkabelung des Plattenspielers, zieh also die Cinch-Strippen nochmal ab, mach das Massekabel wieder ab und verkable dann alles neu.
Von einem neuen Nadeleinschub darf es eigentlich nicht mit Brummen anfangen.
Neu justieren solltest du auch beim Nadeltausch nochmal, der Fine Line Schliff vom Bronze geht viel tiefer in die Rille rein und taste viel präziser ab. Das Rauschen könnte also von einer ungenauen Justage kommen, oder evtl. auch einfach von dreckigen Platten, mit dem Bronze hörst du halt einfach viel mehr Details als mit dem Red, und damit leider auch mehr Dreck


----------



## coolwater (5. Februar 2011)

ich habe jetzt die Nadel neu eingesetzt und den Tonabnehmer neu qustiert. Das brummen ist geringer geworden, aber nicht ganz verschwunden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Februar 2011)

Hast du mal an denTA-Kabeln rumgespielt? Die lösen sich ganz gern mal von den Pins und dann brummt es. Aber was ist es denn überhaupt für ein Brummen? Kannst du das evtl. mal aufnehmen?


----------



## coolwater (5. Februar 2011)

also aufnehmen wird schwer...
man sollte es wohl eher als Rauschen beschreiben. Es tritt hauptsächlich bei höheren Tönen auf.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Februar 2011)

Bei hohen Tönen? Ist das eher ein Rauschen (im Sinne eines falsch eingestellten Tuners z.B.  oder ein Zischen (klingt wie lispeln)?

Wenns auf den Hochton beschränkt auftritt liegt es entweder an der Justage oder an schlechten Kapazitäten auf dem Phono-Signal-Weg. Wenn die zu hoch sind führt das zu einer Hochton-Anhebung und damit zum Zischeln (scharfe S-Laute etc.)

Wahrscheinlich ist aber die Justage einfach fehlerhaft. Mach mal ein paar Fotos von deinem justierten TOnabnehmer.


----------



## coolwater (6. Februar 2011)

hab zwischendurch mal wieder die RED-Nadel montiert, da gibt es keine Probleme. Azimut und Tonabnehmer sind auch richtig eingestellt. Einzig der VTA ist nicht ganz korrekt, aber daran kann es doch nicht liegen oder?
Die Masseschuhe habe ich alle überprüft, die sitzen alle Bombenfest.
Bin etwas ratlos...


----------



## coolwater (6. Februar 2011)

@ a_fire_inside_1988: Du hattest recht, der TA war einfach nicht richtig qustiert. Ich habe jetzt die Auflagekraft neu eingestellt und alles ist super. Das Brummen ist vollkommen verschwunden. Allerdings habe ich jetzt Probleme mit welligen Platten: Die lassen sich praktisch nicht mehr abspielen.

Da jetzt ja fast alles gut ist, liefere ich euch jetzt mal eine Beschreibung der klanglichen Entwicklung und der Nadel.

Der Nadelträger:
Es fällt sofort auf das der verwendete Diamant deutlich kleiner ist als noch beim 2M Red. Auserden glänzt der Korpus richtig. Der Einbau gestaltet sich recht einfach, man muss nur den alten Nadelträger herausziehen und den neuen einfügen.

Der Klang:
Ich möchte keine algemeine Beschreibung abgeben die Qualitäten der Nadel lieber an einzellnen Platten verdeutlichen...

Melody Gardot- My one and only thrill
Es wird ja oft geschrieben, dass sie so eine tolle Rauchige Stimme haben soll. Davon konnte ich bisher nichts feststellen. BISHER! Ihre Stimme kommt jetzt viel klarer aus den LS. Auserdem hat sie deutlich an Ausdruckskraft gewonnen. Der ganze Klang wird dadurch sehr ergreifend.

The XX - XX
Die Stimme der Sänger hat an Klarheit gewonnen, die deutlichste Verbesserung hat aber im Instumentalen Bereich stattgefunden. Die Instrumente haben jetzt viel mehr Punch, die Platte macht richtig Druck!

Pepper Adams Plays The Compositions Of Charlie Mingus
Bei dieser hochwertigen, auf 500 Stück limitierten LP sind die Verbesserungen im Klang am deutlichsten. Mit den 2M Red war der Klang eine zusammenhängende Einheit in der sich einzelinstumente kaum hervorheben konnten. Das ist jetzt anders! Zum bsp. Klavieranschläge: Sie kommen jetzt viel inpulsiver und klarer. Wenn sie hoch klingen sollten, dann klingen sie auch hoch. Oder die Trompeten: Das ist jetzt kein einziger Ton mehr, man kann nun sehr genau hören wenn der Spieler ein oder ausatmet. Es ist ein deutlicher Gewinn an Ausdrucksstärke zu verzeichnen!




Doch die Bessere Nadel zeigt auch die Schattenseiten meiner Sammlung auf:
Platten die wellig sind lassen sich kaum noch abspielen, und auch alte Staubige Platten knacksen hefitiger denn je. Auserdem sind die klanglichen Vorteile bei nicht sonderlich guten Produktionen recht gering: Meist klingen die Instrumente etwas knackiger, dass wars dann aber auch.
Man muss also sagen, dass die Nadel sich nur für Leute lohnt die wirklich ausgezeichnete Platten haben. Dann hat man aber ein deutliches Plus an Qualität zu verbuchen! Ich finde dass die Investition voll gelohnt hat und kann es jeden empfehlen, der den Anspruch hat auf wirklich hohen Level seine LPs zu genießen. Und das alles für den "Schnäppchenpreis" von 190€ - Sehr Fein!


So, jetzt mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich würde mir demnächst gerne einen Surwoofer holen um mehr Bass in der Wiedergabe zu haben. Ich würde bis zu 200€ dafür ausgeben. Kann ich sowas in meinen 10qm Zimmer überhaupt nutzen?


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

ist nicht optimal, da der bass erstmal platz braucht um sich auszubreiten und sauber zu klingen.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

ich bin mir dessen natürlich bewusst, würde aber dennoch gerne einen haben...
nützt es was wenn man Suwoofer mit "wenig" Leistung m´nimmt? So ca  100Watt...

Was ist eig. mit Downfire Woofern? Spielt da der Raum eine Rolle?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Puh in so nem kleinen Raum ist das wirklich alles andere als optimal.
Probleme könnte auch der Plattenspieler machen ( rückkopplung )

Bei Downfire Woofern spielen die Baulichen begebenheiten ne große rolle, der schall wird direkt auf den Boden geleitet und soll so ein Pschoakoustisches erlebniss erzeugen in dem eben der Boden und damit der komplette Raum den schalldruck abbekommt, dadurch hat man unter anderem ein empfinden von Tieferen Frequenzen durch die Vibrationen. 

Wenn man nen Holzboden hat, am besten noch mit zwischenraum, ist das nicht zu empfehlen, genauso wenn man in einem mehrfamilienhaus wohnt. 

Also allgemein würd ich Downfire Woofer nur für Heimkinos nutzen, aber fürn Musikgenuss auf keinen fall. 

Eines sollte dir auch klar sei, du kannst natürlich im kleinen raum nen Subwoofer nutzen und wirst den auch hören, nur jeder auserhalb von deinem Zimmer wird den Woofer warscheinlich genauso deutlich wenn nicht sogar deutlicher hören als du selbst. Wenn du komplett allein wohnst ist das ja kein problem. Wenn du nicht allein wohnst, könnte das probleme mit deinen mitbewohnern geben.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Ich wohne in einen Mehrfamilienhaus. In meinen Zimmer liegt Teppich, ich hätte den Downf.Sub auf eine Steinplatte gestellt, würde das was nützen? Wäre schade wenn ich bei mir keinen Subwoofer nutzen würde.



Noch was in eigener Sache:
Ich verkaufe derzeit die gebrauchte( ca. 4 Monate) Nadel meines Ortofon 2M Red auf ebay(http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110648632537).
Bei Interresse einfach mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Februar 2011)

Die Sache ist, dass die Bässe sehr langwellige Schwingungen sind.
Und daher wirst du in einem kleinen Raum auch weniger Bass haben als außerhalb.
Und die Steinplatte nutzt auch kaum, wie gesagt, die Sache ist die Wellenlänge des Schalls.
Aber ich glaube, dass dfence da näheres erläutern kann 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Warum verharst du auf Downfire Subwoofer ? Die sind völlig ungeignet für deine Bedürfnisse. Wenn du nur vibrieren brauchst gibts auch einfachere lösungen, da kannste die auch nen Bassshaker bzw Bodyshaker kaufen. Wenn du aber guten Sound willst dann ist so nen Downfire eh nicht optimal. 

Nen Subwoofer kannst du schon nutzen, aber sein potential kannst du nicht ausreizen, und je nach baulichen begebenheiten werden deine Nachbarn dir im Haus aufn deckel hauen, auser du wohnst evt in nem Haus marke "Betonbunker" 

Must dich halt drauf einrichten das du nicht wirklich aufdrehen kannst.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe an meinen Pc-Lautsprechern auch einen Subwooofer(Billigteil) von Logitech hängen. Da gibt es keine Probleme mit. Kann man das als richtwert für einen "richtigen " Woofer nehmen?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Nunja was ist das den für nen Logitechteil ? Die billigen "Woofer" von Logitech haben meist nur nen 10cm Treiber ggf mit ner 20cm Passiv Membran, das kann man nicht wirklich als richtwert nutzen.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Ich möchter gar nicht auf Downfire verharren. Dachte nur es wäre vieleicht eine möglichkeit. Ist aber wohl keine...
Aufgrund von den was ihr so schreibt würde ich mittlerweile eher von einen Subwoofer abstand nehmen. Meine Mitbewohner sind auch nicht wirklich tolerant. 
Das letzte was mir noch einfällt ist folgendes: Könnte man mit einen schwächeren Woofer die genannten Probleme vermeiden?

Logitech X-530
5.1 System für 80€


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

Du könntest dir vll. kopfhörer holen, da bekommt niemand mit, das du musik hörst.
Hasst du das x530 oder willst du es vll. kaufen, wenn ja rate ich dringends davon ab, das ding ist schrott.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

ich habe es bereits.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

wären kopfhörer eine alternative für dich?


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

nein, erlich gesagt nicht. Ich habe LS für 600€ zuhause stehen, da will ich die auch nutzen und keinen Kopfhörer. Nur Abends nutze ich manchmal KHs.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

wenn deine Mitbewohner nicht wirklich tollerant sind würd ich die idee lassen, das ist nur unnötige nen stressfaktor. 

Die genannten probleme lassen sich blöderweise nicht vermeiden, physik lässt sich nicht aushebeln. 
Natürlich könnte man den Raum isolieren, vorallem die Türen sind schwachpunkte, aber ersten kostet das, zweitens wirst dadurch auch nicht das super Klangerlebniss haben. 

Mal ein bsp ausm CarHifi bereich, hast du dich nie gewundert warum man die meisten schon auf 50m entfernung wummert hört wenn die ihr Hiphop z.b aufdrehen, und das es im Auto selbst garnicht so laut ist wie man vermuten würde ? 
Liegt zum einen dadran das eben tiefe frequenzen ziemlich lange wellen haben. Ne 30hz Amplitude z.b über 11Meter. D.h die brauchen viel raum um sich auszubreiten, probierst du auf kleinen Raum so tiefe frequenzen zu erzeugen bekommst du stehende Wellen, das wiederum sorgt dafür das du nen Bassloch hast wo sich die wellen überkreuzen ( in nem kleinen raum quasi überall ) quasi nen Akustischer Kurzschluss. Die CarHifi Freaks wollen aber demnoch tiefe frequenzen, also wird das kompensiert durch hohen Pegel. Was eben genau dazu führt das du in der Fahrgastzelle nen guten druckvollen bass hast, aber die leute in 50 meter umkreis ein bestialisches dröhnen und wummern empfinden. 

So ähnlich lässt sich das ganze ableiten auf kleine räume und tiefe Frequenzen. 


Btw der Woofer vom X-530 ist genau so einer wie ich meinte, der hat auch nur nen 10cm Treiber, das du damit keine probleme hast ist kein wunder, der fängt irgendwo bei 40hz erst an und ( warscheinlich sind eher 50-60hz linear ) hat nur 25watt



Was hast du eigentlich für Lautsprecher wenn du schreibst du hast 600€ Boxen dann sollten die schon nen guten Tiefgang bietet ?


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Nun gut, dann wird das wohl warten müssen bis ich einen anständigen Raum zum Musikhören habe.
Danke an alle 

B&W 650
Die Dinger können Bassmäßig schon einiges, vorallen bei Fantasy(von XX) ist der Bass wirklich extrem. Aber bei Stellen wo keine sonderlich starke Bassstelle vorhanden ist hätte ich halt gerne etwas MEHR gehabt.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Jep das ist halt immer ein problem von so Audiophilen menschen wie bei mir z.b 

Wenn ich mir ne Wohnung suche, dann schau ich in erster linie auf die Baulichen begebenheiten damit ich auch Musik hören kann, und mein Heimkino aufbauen kann, das hat priorität nr 1 ( abgesehen von den kosten *g* ) 

Man pumpt ja nicht nen haufen kohle in die Anlage um sie dann verstauben zu lassen, weil man sie nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Februar 2011)

> Die Dinger können Bassmäßig schon einiges, vorallen bei Fantasy(von XX) ist der Bass wirklich extrem. Aber bei Stellen wo keine sonderlich starke Bassstelle vorhanden ist hätte ich halt gerne etwas MEHR gehabt.



Das zeigt doch, das du einen Subwoofer garnicht brauchst, da deine Lautsprecher ja genügend Bass erzeugen können (der im übrigen für deinen Raum auch völlig ausreichend sein sollte)
Wenn dir bei anderen Titeln der Bass einfach zu wenig ist hast du dafür an deinem Verstärker einen Klangregler für den Bass den du nach belieben aufdrehen kannst.
Aber wenn du bei einem Großteil deiner Musik zu wenig Bass empfindest hast du einfach die falschen Lautsprecher, B&W ist nunmal sehr neutral abgestimmt, vielleicht solltest du dann doch lieber spaßigere Lautsprecher nehmen.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

Soweit würde ich nicht gehen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den LS. Du hast ja recht, da kann ich einfach den Bassregler etwas höher stellen.
Das Thema hat sich für mich auch erledigt, da muss ich erst noch auf den passenden raum warten.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Oder du besorgst dir nen gescheiten EQ dann kannst du den Sound ganz nach deinen Wünschen verbiegen und must nicht den kompletten Bassbereich verstärken obwohl du nur bestimmte frequenzen gern lauter hättest.


----------



## coolwater (17. Februar 2011)

mit sowas kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Was muss man denn dafür ausgeben?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal gebraucht wirste bis zu 100€ ausgeben müssen für nen gutes Gerät der einsteigerklasse, meisten werden die richtig guten noch mit 200-800€ gehandelt je nach alter und austattung. 

Da gäbs bei Ebay z.b 
260734378889

Die fand ich immer ganz toll 220733411406

Könnte auch interessant werden 
270705204696

250773655050

150515075306

Von sowas extrem viel Abstand halten ! 
160545047234 ( eigentlich ne verdammte frechheit, ich hatte den selbst vor 15 jahren, der haken, es ist kein Sony sondern von Universum, da wurde einfach nen Sony Typenschild draufgeklebt *kotz* )


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Februar 2011)

Mein neuer Pro-Ject Xpression III lässt leider noch ein bisschen auf sich warten, der Vertrieb von Pro-Ject soll laut meinem Händler die reinste Katastrophe sein.
Dafür ist aber heute mein neuer Phono-Pre eingetroffen durch den ich meinem Plattenspieler nun ein neues zu Hause geben kann.

Ich stelle vor:

meine neue Analog-Ecke bestehend aus:

- (noch) Yamaha P-300 mit Ortofon 2m red
- Cambridge Audio Azur 540P MM-Phono-Pre
- altes AV-Rack meiner Eltern (die haben sich einfach mal ein Spectral High-End geleistet )
- 7,5m Golbkabel Black Connect Stereo-Cinch-Verbindung zum Verstärker

Klanglich kann ich dem neuen Phono-Pre keine Vorteile gegenüber der integrierten Phono-Stufe vom Denon PMA510AE attestieren, zumindest keine eindeutige Verbesserung. Aber optisch und haptisch ist er ein wahrer Leckerbissen für seinen Preis, allemal wertiger als ProJect Phonobox II oder NAD PP2.

Durch die neue Aufstellung hat der Tiefton aber deutlich an präzision gewonnen, da der Plattenspieler ja vorher auf dem gleichen Regal wie die Lautsprecher stand und so akustisch an sie gekoppelt war.

Nun fehlt nurnoch der neue Plattenspieler, nächste Woche soll er wohl eintreffen.


----------



## coolwater (18. Februar 2011)

Das mit der schlechten Vertriebsituation kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hatte erst einen anderen Plattenspieler von Thorens bestellt( Name vergessen, Preis ca 500€). Dann hatte ich vom Händler erfahren das die Lieferung wohl ca 4 Wochen dauern wird. Das war mir viel zu lang, also habe ich dann einen Project Xpression Classic bestellt. 2 Tage später ruft der Händler dann an und sagt mir das es auch bei den Lieferprobleme gibt. Ich war etwas Angefressen und das hab ich ihn auch gesagt.
Daraufhin hat er mir dann den Pro-Ject Xperience Classic angeboten für nur 600€ statt wie normal 1.000€. Da hab ich dann zugeschlagen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Februar 2011)

> Daraufhin hat er mir dann den Pro-Ject Xperience Classic angeboten für nur 600€ statt wie normal 1.000€. Da hab ich dann zugeschlagen.



Zweifelsohne ein spektakulärer Preis für den Dreher, da sollte man auf jeden Fall zuschlagen wenn man das Geld übrig hat.
Ich werde bei mir jetzt noch diese Woche abwarten ob er kommt, wenn nicht, muss ich mich bei anderen Online-Shops umsehen.

Hast du bei dir denn mittlerweile was an der Aufstellung geändert?


----------



## coolwater (18. Februar 2011)

Nein. ich habe es aber nicht vergessen
Die ganze Aktion wird halt recht aufwendig und teuer, deshalb muss ich noch etwas warten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. März 2011)

So, weils so schön ist hier nochmal ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Pro-Ject Xpression III...hab ihn nun für 412€ bekommen, wo darf ich nich sagen, da der Verkäufer um Diskretion bat ^^
Der Tonarm ist echt ne Wucht, ein klasse Teil, das Handling macht einfach viel mehr spaß als beim alten Yammi P-300, der wirkte gegen den Pro-Ject schon sehr klapprig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hydro (5. März 2011)

Der Acrylteller macht echt was her!  Was wiegt das gute Stück? Gibt es noch eine Unterlage oder sowas?


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2011)

mit dem acryl erinnert mich an den Marantz TT-15S1 den ich vorgestern bei saturn bewundert habe.

sieht schon schick aus


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. März 2011)

> Was wiegt das gute Stück?


Der ganze Plattenspieler insgesamt wiegt ca. 8kg, der Acrylteller allein 2,2kg. Der war für mich auch ein wichtiges Argument für den Xpression III. 



> Gibt es noch eine Unterlage oder sowas?


Was für eine Unterlage meinst du? Eine Plattenmatte, die man auf den Teller legt? Das ist bei Acryltellern nicht notwendig, die zerkratzen die Platten nicht bei normaler Handhabung.



> mit dem acryl erinnert mich an den Marantz TT-15S1 den ich vorgestern bei saturn bewundert habe.


Den Marantz TT-15S1 hab ich mir vorhin auch grad mal wieder im Mediamarkt angeschaut. Ich finde den maßlos überteuert, der sieht nicht nach einem 1,5k€-Spieler aus, und das Laufwerk an sich ist auch nicht sehr wertig für den Preis (nicht entkoppelter Synchronmotor, treibt den Teller nur über einen Silikonrundriemen an...beides sorgt für schlechten Gleichlauf und erhöhtes Rumpeln). Der Tonarm am TT-15S1 ist ein Clearaudio, also schon ein gutes Stück Technik, aber für meinen Geschmack zu filigran.
Aber zu einer Marantz-Stereoanlage passt der TT-15S1 natürlich perfekt.


----------



## coolwater (7. März 2011)

Auch von mir gratulation zum neuen Dreher. Kannst du denn eine verbesserung des Klanges beobachten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2011)

> Auch von mir gratulation zum neuen Dreher.



Dankeschön 



> Kannst du denn eine verbesserung des Klanges beobachten?



Nein, sicher nicht. Schließlich hat sich ja nur der Spieler geändert, der Tonabnehmer ist der gleiche geblieben.


----------



## BarFly (8. März 2011)

Hallo,



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein ganz feines Teil hast du dir da gegönnt.
Würde ich einen Dreher suchen, der wäre ein ganz heißer Kandidat

Ciao BarFly


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Dynavox TPR-2 Sound Converter Klangaufbereiter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Was haltet ihr von dem Phono Pre? Sieht interessant aus, vorallem für den Preis. Habs leider verpasst die Stereoplay zu abonnieren, da gabs den als Prämie. :/


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Plattenspieler. Is ein Kenwood KD770B


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön  Wenn du dich für den entscheiden würdest, müsstest du aber viel Stress wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten mit einplanen  der Xpression III ist seit 6. November in Deutschland vom Vertrieb nichtmehr lieferbar, man bekommt nurnoch Lagerbestände, die aber auch rar sind.



hydro schrieb:


> Dynavox TPR-2 Sound Converter Klangaufbereiter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Was haltet ihr von dem Phono Pre? Sieht interessant aus, vorallem für den Preis. Habs leider verpasst die Stereoplay zu abonnieren, da gabs den als Prämie. :/


 
Naja, der Dynavox ist in meinen Augen mehr optische Spielerei als alles andere. Klanglich bringt der imho genauso wenig was wie alle PhonoPres in der Preisklasse, die haben alle ne simple RIAA-Entzerrung und eine linealglatte Verstärkung. Das einzige worin sich die Geräte in der Preisklasse unterscheiden sind die Eingangskapazitäten und Impedanzen, man muss also den für seinen Tonabnehmer passenden PhonoPre suchen oder wenn der TA da auch eher unempfindlich ist guckt man danach, was einem am besten gefällt.
Für mich war der Cambridge Audio Azur 540P die beste Wahl, der hat als einziger der üblichen nur einen MM-Eingang (MC fehlt völlig), ist dafür aber in der Preisklasse ungeschlagen was die Verarbeitungsqualität und die Haptik anbelangt. Der 540P ist ein wirklich sehr massiver PhonoPre, dagegen wirken  die ProJect Phonobox oder der NAD PP2 wie Spielzeug.
Wenn man auf die Röhrenoptik steht kann man aber bedenkenlos zum Dynavox greifen. Aber Achtung: die Röhre glimmt nicht von selbst so stark, sie wird von einer roten LED von hinten angeleuchtet 

@DarkMessiah:

die KD770er sind auch echte Top-Geräte, da kann man nicht meckern. Was markierst du denn mit den beiden Pfeilen? Und was für ein Tonabnehmer hängt da dran? Ein paar mehr Infos bitte


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

*Theorie und Praxis - Plattenspielerjustierung*

Hallo liebe Vinyl-Freunde!

Da hier im Forum einige Fragen bezüglich Aufstellung und Justage von Plattenspielern aufgekommen sind möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal ein kleines HowTo zur Verfügung stellen.

Die korrekte Aufstellung und Justage ist das A&O für einen guten Klang beim Plattenspieler. Selbst ein Tonabnehmer mit gehobenen vierstelligem Preis klingt bei falscher Justage grausam und verzerrt und macht obendrein auch noch die Platten kaputt.
Man sollte sich also für die Einrichtung des Plattenspielers viel Zeit nehmen und wirklich penibelst arbeiten.

Um einen Eindruck von den Verhältnissen bei der Schallplattenabtastung zu bekommen und sich vorstellen zu können warum die Justage so genau erfolgen muss hier mal ein paar interessante Detailaufnahmen:

Die Rillenstruktur einer Schallplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je "zackiger" die Rille ist, desto höher ist der Ton, je weiter die Auslenkung der Rille ist, desto lauter ist der Ton.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schön zu sehen: die Unterschiedliche Auslenkung der beiden Flanken, dadurch entsteht der Stereo-Effekt. Wie man sieht, ist mit einer Schallplatte kein echtes Stereo möglich.​
Der Abtastdiamant am Tonabnehmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die Form der Rille wir der Abtastdiamant bewegt. Die Bewegung wird über den Nadelträger in den Generator des Tonabnehmers übertragen wo durch Induktion ein elektrisches Signal entsteht.​
*Die richtige Aufstellung des Plattenspielers*

Für die richtige Aufstellung des Plattenspielers ist es erstmal wichtig zu wissen, um was für einen Typ von Plattenspieler es sich beim eigenen Gerät handelt.
Man unterscheidet zwischen.

Subchassis-Plattenspieler
Masselaufwerk

Zur Klärung:

*Subchassis-Plattenspieler​*
Ein Subchassis-Plattenspieler ist bedingt durch seinen Aufbau grundsätzlich nicht so empfindlich gegen Erschütterungen von außen wie ein Masselaufwerk. Zur Entkopplung sind alle klangrelevanten Bauteile (sprich: alle Teile die direkt oder indirekt Kontakt zum Tonabnehmer haben) auf einer Platte montiert, die mittels spezieller Entkoppler vom äußeren Gehäuse des Plattenspielers entkoppelt ist; den Aufbau kann man sich grob wie folgt vorstellen:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Subchassis ist nur durch die Entkoppler mit dem äußeren Gehäuse verbunden. Die Entkoppler selbst bestehen meist aus einstellbaren Federn oder auch komplizierteren Federmechanismen. Auf dem Subchassis sind dann alle Bauteile, die im direkten oder indirekten Kontakt mit dem Tonabnehmer stehen montiert. Das sind: der Tonarm, das Plattentellerlager, der Antriebsmotor und ggf. auch die (Halb-)Automatik-Mechanik.
Der Vorteil dieser Bauweise ist die Unempfindlichkeit des Plattenspielers gegen vertikale Erschütterungen (vor allem Trittschall). Gegen horizontale Erschütterungen (Stöße gegen den Plattenspieler) hilft ein Subchassis recht wenig und kann bei starken Stößen sogar eher kontraproduktiv wirken. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die relativ komplizierte Bauweise und der Wartungsaufwand. Die Entkoppler müssen in regelmäßigen Abständen (alle 1-2 Jahre) nachjustiert werden um die korrekte Federkraft zu erhalten.
Ein zu weich eingestelltes Subchassis gerät schnell in Resonanzschwingung wodurch sich horizontale und vertikale Schwingungsamplituden vergrößern, das Subchassis wird also eher zum Schwingen angeregt als davon abgehalten.
Ein zu hart eingestelltes Subchassis ist schlichtweg wenig wirkungsvoll und dämpft kaum wodurch der Plattenspieler empfindlich gegen Trittschall wird.

Ein Subchassis-Plattenspieler ist, wenn er korrekt eingestellt ist, eher anspruchslos in der Aufstellung. Er kann auch auf resonanzstarken und ungedämpften Racks oder in direkter Nähe zu Lautsprechern aufgestellt werden ohne störenden Trittschall oder gar Lautsprechervibrationen an den Tonabnehmer weiterzuleiten.

Ein weiterer Vorteil von Subchassis-Plattenspielern ist, dass man ohne großen Aufwand die Zarge (= das äußere Gehäuse) austauschen kann. Das macht vor allem beim Gebrauchtkauf Sinn.​
*Masse-Laufwerke:​*
Ein Masselaufwerk besitzt nur ein Chassis auf dem alle Bauteile montiert sind. Es dämpft die äußeren Einflüsse lediglich durch sein pures Gewicht, weshalb Masselaufwerke möglichst schwer sein sollten. Auch eine Rolle für das Dämpfungsverhalten von Masselaufwerken spielt das Material des Chassis. So eignen sich relativ "weiche" Materialien wie MDF oder Multiplex gut, da sie die Schwingungen gut dämpfen. Metall dagegen ist eher ungeeignet.

Masselaufwerke sind in der Regel relativ empfindlich gegen Trittschall, sodass sie gut vom Boden entkoppelt werden müssen. Dafür am wichtigsten ist ein geeigneter Aufstellungsort. Das Optimum stellt hier ein Wand-Rack dar, da die Wände kaum in Schwingung zu versetzen sind und daher den ganzen Plattenspieler sehr ruhig halten.
Wenn eine Wandmontage nicht möglich ist sollte man bei Masselaufwerken immer auf eine möglichst gute Bedämpfung achten. Das Rack sollte dämpfende Füße haben (keine Spikes!) und aus möglichst resonanzarmen Material bestehen (wieder MDF, Multiplex etc., kein Metall oder Glas!).
Das Rack sollte außerdem außerhalb des direkten Abstrahlbereichs der Lautsprecher und auch nicht in deren direkter Nähe aufgestellt werden.

Auch bei den sog. Brettspielern (einfaches Holzbrett auf dem alle Bauteile montiert sind) handelt es sich um Masselaufwerke für die die gleichen Aufstellungsrichtlinien gelten sollten.​
Vereinfacht gesagt sollte das Ziel der Plattenspieleraufstellung sein, so wenig Erschütterung wie möglich an den Tonarm und den Plattenteller kommen zu lassen. Jeder noch so kleine äußere Einfluss auf den Tonabnehmer schmälert sein klangliches Potential.

*Justage*

Wenn der Plattenspieler nun seinen Platz eingenommen hat ist es wichtig, ihn korrekt zu justieren. Dafür braucht es einige Werkzeuge:


Justageschablone
Wasserwaage
ggf. Tonarmwaage
Druckbleistift-Mine
ein Stück Tape
ggf. Stroboskopscheibe und eine 50Hz-Lampe
Geodreieck oder entsprechende Justageschablone

Als erstes muss der Plattenspieler absolut in Waage stehen. Dafür legt man die Wasserwaage in verschiedenen Positionen auf das Chassis des Plattenspielers und überprüft so, dass er in jedem Winkel korrekt in Waage steht. Einige Plattenspieler haben zur Ausrichtung verstellbare Gerätefüße. Wenn sowas nicht vorhanden ist muss man entweder ein verstellbares Rack einsetzen oder mit stabilen Unterlagen arbeiten.
Die absolut gerade Ausrichtung des Plattenspielers ist sehr wichtig, ohne diese Grundvoraussetzung ist jegliche weitere Justage hinfällig da durch die Schwerkraft Antiskating und Auflagekraft nichtmehr im korrekten Winkel wirken und die Abtastnadel aus dem Rillental der Platte herausdrücken.

*Vertikaler Spurwinkel*

Als nächstes wird der vertikale Spurwinkel eingestellt.
Dafür legt man eine alte Schallplatte oder eine genauso dicke Unterlage auf den Plattenteller, führt den Tonabnehmer in Abspielposition und senkt den Tonarm in Abspielposition.
Nun muss der Tonarm exakt parallel zur Schallplatte stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch wird gewährleistet, dass die Abtastnadel im richtigen Winkel von 20° auf der Platte aufliegt und damit die Nadelnachgiebigkeit stimmt.
Wenn der vertikale Spurwinkel nocht stimmt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten ihn zu korrigieren:

Einige Plattenspieler bieten dazu einen Tonarmhöhenverstellung an der Tonarmbasis. Wie diese zu benutzen ist steht in der Bedienungsanleitung. Meist gibt es dazu eine Skala an der Tonarmbasis mit einem Stellrad oder einem Hebel.
Bei Plattenspielern die keine Tonarmhöhenverstellung besitzen muss man sich mit Abstandshaltern oder Unterlegscheiben zwischen Headshell und Tonabnehmer behelfen. Die kann man aber nur benutzen, wenn der vertikale Spurwinkel positiv falsch ist ( in der Abbildung der zweite Fall).
Bei negativ falschem vertikalem Spurwinkel (Fall 1 in der Abbildung) hilft dann nur ein Tonabnehmer mit niedrigerer Bauhöhe.
Man sollte dem vertikalen Spurwinkel aber auch keine zu große Bedeutung geben, denn durch (auch schon minimal) verwellte Platten ist er sowieso wieder hinfällig.

*Auflagekraft - 1*

Der nächste Schritt besteht in der grundsätzlichen Einstellung der Auflagekraft, dieser Schritt macht alle nachfolgenden Justierungen einfacher.
Dafür wird der Tonabnehmer vorerst grob an das Headshell montiert. Nun dreht man das gesamte Gegengewicht, welches sich hinten am Tonarm befindet so weit auf den Tonarm, bis dieser genau parallel zum Plattenteller schwebt.
Als nächstes wird *nur* der Skalenring des Gegengewichtes auf den Wert "0" eingestellt, ohne dabei das Gegengewicht zu verschieben. Der Tonarm muss danach noch immer genau parallel zum Plattenteller schweben.
Anschließend wird wieder das gesamte Gegengewicht so weit auf den Tonarm geschoben, bis die Skala den für den Tonabnehmer empfohlenen Wert anzeigt. Auf keinen Fall darf die Auflagekraft zu niedrig eingestellt werden, da dadurch die Nadel nicht ordentlich in der Rille geführt wird und in der Rille hin und her schlägt. Eine zu hohe Auflagekraft kann bei verwellten Platten Abspielprobleme verhindern, den Tiefton etwas betonen, führt aber auch zu einer erhöhten Abnutzung von Schallplatte und Abtastnadel.
Wenn die Abtastnadel beim normalen Abspielen von Schallplatten aus der Rille springt ist die Auflagekraft zu niedrig eingestellt und muss erhöht werden.

*Azimut*

Der Azimut ist der Ausrichtungswinkel der Abtastnadel gegenüber der Schallplatte wenn man von vorn auf den Tonabnehmer schaut. Im Idealfall steht die Abtastnadel genau senkrecht, also in einem Winkel von 90°, in der Rille der Schallplatte. Abweichungen führen dazu, dass die Abtastnadel in der Rille verkantet und sie beschädigt.
Zur Veranschaulichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überprüft werden kann der Azimut mit einem Geodreieck. Die Ober- und Unterkanten des Tonabnehmergehäuses müssen parallel zur Schallplatte verlaufen und der Nadelträger (das kleine Röhrchen an dem die Nadel hängt) darf nicht irgendwie schief oder krumm sein.

Bei den meisten Plattenspielern lässt sich der Azimut leider nicht einstellen. Bei einigen kann aber am Headshell oder durch das rotieren des Tonarmes in Richtung der Tonarm-Achse eingestellt werden. In der Regel sollte der Azimut aber auch ohne Einstellung korrekt sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist kann das folgende Gründe haben:


krummes Tonabnehmergehäuse
krummer Nadelträger
verdreht montiertes Headshell
verdrehter Tonarm
Schief verbauter Tonarm
kaputte Tonarmlager

*Überhang und Kröpfung*

Nun kommen wir zum aufwendigsten Teil der Justage, der Einstellung des korrekten Überhanges. Ein falsch justierter Überhang ist für Verzerrungen bei der Wiedergabe der Hauptgrund und schon bei kleinen Abweichungen deutlich hörbar.
Ein wenig Theorie: Der Überhang gibt theoretisch an, wie weit die Nadel übersteht wenn der Tonarm über der Plattentellerachse steht. Er ist abhängig von der Länge des Tonarmes und vom Abstand Plattenteller-Achse <-> Tonarm-Drehpunkt.

Im Idealfall läuft der Tonabnehmer immer tangential in der Rille der Schallplatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der Geometrie zweier sich schneidender Kreise ist das aber nicht auf der gesamten Rillenlänge möglich, sondern nur an einem einzigen Punkt. An jeder anderen Position hat der Tonabnehmer einen mehr oder weniger großen Fehlspurwinkel, dabei gilt folgender Grundsatz: Je länger der Tonarm ist, desto geringer ist der maximale Fehlspurwinkel bei korrekter Justage. Tangentialplattenspieler haben konstruktionsbedingt keinen Fehlspurwinkel.
Um den Fehlspurwinkel möglichst gering zu halten hat jeder Tonarm eine bestimmte Kröpfung. Das heißt, der Tonabnehmer ist in einem bestimmten Winkel zur Verbindungsachse Tonabnehmer<->Tonarmdrehpunkt montiert.
Bei einem geraden Tonarm wird die Kröpfung durch ein gewinkeltes Headshell erzeugt. Bei S- und J-Tonarmen wird die Kröpfung durch die Tonarmgeometrie hergestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um nun den Überhang und die Kröpfung einzustellen geht man folgendermaßen vor:

Um anfangen zu können braucht man natürlich die Justage-Schablone. Wenn keine vorhanden ist, habe ich hier in den Anhängen ein PDF zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Schablone muss ausgedruckt (dabei auf korrekte Skalierung achten!) und auf eine Pappe geklebt werden. Anschließend wird noch das Mittelloch ausgestanzt und die Schablone kann auf den Plattenteller aufgelegt werden.

Als nächstes wird der Tonabnehmer für die Justage präpariert. Dafür nimmt man eine Druckbleistiftmine udn klebt diese mit einem Stückchen Tape vorn an den Tonabnehmer um so eine optische Verlängerung der Gehäusefront zu haben. Das hilft bei der Justage ungemein und macht das Ergebnis um ein vielfaches exakter.

Nun wird der fertig präparierte Tonabnehmer auf den Punkt B, C oder D (je nach Tonarmlänge) der Schablone aufgelegt. Die Bleistiftmine muss nun parallel zu den Längsachsen auf der Schablone verlaufen. In der Regel ist das beim ersten Versuch nicht sofort der Fall:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild ist deutlich zu sehen, dass die Bleistiftmine schräg zu der Linie verläuft.

Um das zu ändern werden nun die Schrauben, mit der der Tonabnehmer am Headshell befestigt ist gelockert und der Tonabnehmer im Headshell verschoben (und damit der Überhang eingestellt). Dabei muss darauf geachtet werden, dass der Tonabnehmer nicht verkantet wird, da sonst die Kröpfung nichtmehr stimmt.
So justiert man nun hin und her, bis man eine optimale Parallelität hinbekommen hat. Dabei sollte man nicht die Geduld verlieren, das kann ruhig mal eine halbe Stunde dauern.

Als nächstes wird die Nadelspitze auf den Punkt A aufgelegt. Nun muss auch hier eine genaue Parallelität der Bleistiftmine mit den Längsachsen der Schablone hergestellt werden.
Dabei muss aber immer wieder auch die Parallelität im äußeren Aufsetzpunkt überprüft werden.

Das Ergebnis sollte dann irgendwann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist so auch nach langem Herumprobieren und penibelster Ausrichtung keine Parallelität zu erreichen, dann stimmt die Kröpfung nicht und es wird wirklich kompliziert.
Wenn die Kröpfung nicht stimmt, was an einer schlechten Tonarm- oder Headshellgeometrie liegt, wird diese im Punkt A nachjustiert.
Dafür wird zuerst im äußeren Aufsetzpunkt die Parallelität hergestellt.
Dann wird die Nadelspitze auf den inneren Aufsetzpunkt gelegt und nun der Tonabnehmer im Headshell verdreht bis Parallelität erreicht wird. Dabei darf der Überhang natürlich nicht verändert werden.
Das Ergebnis muss wieder im äußeren Aufsetzpunkt überprüft und nachjustiert werden bis in beiden Aufsetzpunkten die Parallelität erreicht ist.

Bei schlechten Geometrischen Verhältnissen kann diese Justage wirklich lange dauern und sehr nervig werden. Sie ist aber das A&O für eine verzerrungsfreie Wiedergabe der Schallplatte und sollte geduldig durchgeführt werden bis das Ergebnis stimmt.

*Auflagekraft - 2*

Durch die Justierung des Tonabnehmers hat sich nun natürlich die vorher eingestellte Auflagekraft wieder verändert, weshalb diese nochmal neu eingestellt werden muss. Dazu werden einfach die Schritte wiederholt, die bei "Auflagekraft - 1" beschrieben sind.

*Antiskating und Drehgeschwindigkeit*

Abschließend müssen noch das Antiskating und die Drehgeschwindigkeit des Plattenspielers eingestellt werden. Beides gestaltet sich relativ einfach.

Antiskating:

Die Skatingkraft sorgt dafür, dass der Tonabnehmer während des Abspielens zur Plattenmitte hin gezogen wird. Das sorgt für eine unterschiedliche Abtastung der Rillenflanken (->Stereoverschiebung) und zu einer einseitigen Abnutzung des Abtastdiamanten.
Dafür gibt es die Antiskating-Einstellung, die dieser Kraft entgegen wirkt. Sie wird üblicherweise auf den gleichen Wert eingestellt wie die Auflagekraft. Wenn man es ganz genau haben möchte braucht man eine entsprechende Testschallplatte.

Drehgeschwindigkeit:

Die Drehgeschwindigkeit des Plattentellers steht natürlich in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Abspielgeschwindigkeit der Schallplatte. D.h. wenn der Plattenteller zu langsam dreht wird auch die Musik zu langsam wiedergegeben.
Um die richtige Drehgeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln braucht man eine Stroboscheibe und eine Lampe mit einer Frequenz von 50Hz (bei uns aufgrund der Netzspannung jede Normale Glühbirne).
An vielen Plattenspielern ist die Stroboscheibe schon am Plattenteller aufgedruckt und die Strobolampe auch schon verbaut. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist eine Stroboscheibe zum Ausdrucken und Ausschneiden im Anhang zu finden.

Man muss nun darauf achten, dass die Punkte für "33 1/3" unter dem Strobolicht sich nicht bewegen wenn als Abspielgeschwindigkeit 33 1/3 U/min eingestellt sind. Das gleiche gilt äquivalent für 45 U/min. Wenn die Drehgeschwindigkeit nicht stimmt haben viele Plattenspieler dafür Pitch-Adjust-Drehregler. Die werden einfach so lange eingestellt bis die Drehgeschwindigkeit stimmt.



So, das war es dann eigentlich auch schon mit der Justage. Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Schallplatte-Hören!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @DarkMessiah:
> 
> die KD770er sind auch echte Top-Geräte, da kann man nicht meckern. Was markierst du denn mit den beiden Pfeilen? Und was für ein Tonabnehmer hängt da dran? Ein paar mehr Infos bitte


 
Jo, leider funktioniert nicht alles wie es soll. Die beiden Pfeile waren für jemand anderen eingezeichnet, hoffe sie stören nicht  
Tonabnehmer ist ein AKG P-8ES Supernova.
Aktuell ist mein Problem das der Standort total suboptimal ist und der Tonabnehmer nicht richtig aufsetzt, das aber auch nicht immer. (Dachte schonmal das Problem wäre gelöst, dufte!)
Anleitung hab ich leider auch nicht mehr. 
Mal sehn, kann alles mögliche sein. Muss mal jemanden suchen, der sich damit auskennt in meiner Umgebung.
Wenn du noch mehr wissen willst, frag 

BTW schönes Tutorial!


----------



## Siffer81 (8. April 2011)

Moin, 

Jup echt gutes Tutorial  
Werde ca. Ende diesen Monat auch ein neuer Dreher bekommen, und zwar einen komplett revidierten Thorens TD 125 der mit einem SME 3009 Improved Tonarm ausgerüstet ist, als Tonabnehmer kommt die Benz Glider-Sl zum Einsatz die bis vor Kurzem noch auf dem TD 320mk2 wahr, auf dem TD 320 ist nun eine Benz ACE-M, mein Vater hat jetzt meinen TD 147 Jubilee, der dann wahrscheinlich verkauft wird mal gucken, der Vater nimmt dann den TD 320mk2 mit dem Benz ACE-M Tonabnehmer.  
Der TD-125 wird derzeit in Winterthur von einem Thorens Spezialist den mein Vater persönlich kennt komplett revidiert und eingestellt, so ist er danach praktisch wieder wie Neu, der TD 125 wahr eigentlich der Nachfolger des legendären TD-124, und es wahr das letzte Thorens Laufwerk das unter Schweizer Lizenz gebaut wurde, Also ein Stück Hifi Geschichte, danach baute und entwickelte Thorens nur noch in Deutschland. 

Greetz


----------



## iceman650 (15. April 2011)

Kann ich nur unterstreichen, habe dank dem Tutorial gerade meinen ersten Plattenspieler vernünftig zum Laufen gebracht.
Yamaha P300 mit Ortofon 2M Red. Wer was bemerkt, bekommt nen Keks  (du nicht, AFI )
Momentan lausche ich Adele - 21. Wobei ich mir dabei eher den Dreher aus der nähe anschaue, während Musik läuft 

Mfg, ice

€dit: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll den Thread in "Vinyl Diskussionsthread" umzubenennen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. April 2011)

> Momentan lausche ich Adele - 21. Wobei ich mir dabei eher den Dreher aus der nähe anschaue, während Musik läuft



Eine schöne Platte zum Einweihen eines "neuen" Drehers! Ich kann dir noch das Debut-Album "19" empfehlen, das ist musikalisch noch ne Ecke besser als "21".

Viel Spaß mit dem Dreher


----------



## hydro (16. April 2011)

> Yamaha P300 mit Ortofon 2M Red. Wer was bemerkt, bekommt nen Keks (du nicht, AFI )
> Momentan lausche ich Adele - 21


Der Dreher hat mit Sicherheit ein DeJa-Vu 
Viel Freude mit dem Ding. Habe gestern übrigens the mechanic geschaut, sein Plattenspieler sah verdächtig nach einem Project RPM9.1 mit 2M Red dran aus


----------



## iceman650 (16. April 2011)

Habe heute morgen einen Rega Planar P9 mit Benz-Tonabnehmer für zusammen ca. 5000€-5500€ gehört an einer Kette, die zusammen an die 15-20k€ gekostet hat. Lautsprecher waren Dali Helicon 400 MK2. So etwas abartiges hab ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Der Bass war so extrem fest und hart, ich dachte zuerst, die Russen sind da
Und ich als Räumlichkeitslegastheniker konnte bei Chuck Mangiones "Children of Sanchez" alle Instrumente präzise orten.
Über die Auflösung muss ich wahrscheinlich nichts sagen, das beste was mir je unter gekommen ist.
Genervt hat es zwar, weil immer wieder der Vertreter aufgefordert wurde "die Platte auf den Stein zu legen" und solches geschwätz.
Geil war es trotzdem

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Voodoo-Vertreter o.O? Aber nun weisste was falsch is das du keine Raeumlichkeit hast.


----------



## iceman650 (16. April 2011)

Aber sowas von Voodoo
Der wollte einem klarmachen, dass die klanglichen Unterschiede zwischen einem Rega Planar P7 und einem Rega Planar P9 am Dreher lägen, obwohl unterschiedliche Tonabnehmer drauf waren und verschiedene Phono-Pres verwendet wurden.
Und außerdem könne man ja auch Sachen hören, die nicht messbar wären
Aber ich muss den Kram ja nicht bezahlen und von daher kann mir das herzlich egal sein, was dessen Voodo-Gedöhns kostet.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Dad is ja mal fail . Haben die sich quasi selber reingelegt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. April 2011)

Is ja ihr Geld


----------



## Caspar (18. April 2011)

@ a_fire_inside

Vielen vielen Dank für das Tutorial! Sobald der (eigentlich schöne) Vintage-Receiver repariert ist (der rechte Kanal funktioniert nicht richtig) werde ich mich um den Plattenspieler kümmern und ihn justieren.


----------



## coolwater (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.
Ich möchte in diesen Monat den schon länger angekündigten und noch länger hinausgezögerten Umbau meines Zimmers vollziehen. Damit möchte ich volgendes Erreichen:
1. Lautsprecher auf Ständer
2. Plattenspieler und Verstärker in ordentliches Rack
ich habe so ca.110€ dafür zur verfügung.
hier mal ein paar LS-Ständer, bin mir noch nicht sicher welcher es werden soll.
1.2 Lautsprecherständer DESIGN Glas Ständer Boxenständer | eBay
2.by PRO-JECT Audio Sys. Boxenständer Lautsprecherständer | eBay
3.PAAR DESIGN LAUTSPRECHER STÄNDER BOXEN SÄULEN STATIVE | eBay
4.Nubert - MS-67 - Boxenstativ


----------



## iceman650 (4. Mai 2011)

Würde die Pro-Ject nehmen, die sehen am stabilsten aus. Zwischen LS und Ständer am besten Spikes, unter die Ständer Gummidämpfer etc. Dann sind die  LS gut abgekoppelt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## coolwater (4. Mai 2011)

ja, die wären warsch. nicht schlecht. dann fehlt nur noch ein regal in welches ich den rest stellen kann.


----------



## TAZ (4. Mai 2011)

Ikea Besta ist sehr beliebt als günstige Alternative.

IKEA | Suchergebnis


----------



## Caspar (4. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht möchtest du dir selbst eins basteln, das ist ganz einfach. Du brauchst nur Leim und Schraubzwingen, vielleicht noch nen Winkel für die Ausrichtung nachher. (Oder Ponal Fugenleim, dann kannst du dir die Schraubzwingen sparen.) Den Rest kannst du dir zusägen lassen. 27mm Buche Leimholz würde sich dafür anbieten. Der Zeitaufwand dafür beträgt 30min Baumarkt, 30min Kleben & je nachdem wie glatt du es möchtest schleifen + wachsen, 30min bis X. Das Teil ist dann auch massiv. Wenn du magst konstruiere ich die mit Sketchup einen kleinen Bauplan... sind ja eigentlich nur 5 Bretter, die man aufeinander klebt. 

Wenn du mir sagst, wie breit, hoch und tief es sein soll, lege ich gern los.  Tips zum Aufbau gibts dann auch gleich.

Ich finde deinen Plattenspieler übrigens echt scharf. ^^


----------



## coolwater (4. Mai 2011)

@caspar
Ich finde deinen Plattenspieler übrigens echt scharf. ^^(Zitat)
Danke dafür. Noch mehr Bilder gibt es hierhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-66.html)

Wegen deinen Selbstbauvorschlag: Auch für deine mühe schonmal ein großes DANKE!
Mir wäre nur auch wichtig das das Teil anständig aussieht. Bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich Handwerklich begabt, aber hey, warum nicht!
Das klingt nach einer guten idee, lass es uns versuchen.


----------



## theon greyjoy (22. September 2011)

Hallo.
Ich suche einen Phono-Preamp für den Technics SL23A.
Ist mein erster Plattenspieler, hat leider Riemenantrieb, habe den aber äußerst gut erhalten und günstig bekommen und mir gefällt er optisch einfach verdammt gut..

System ist Shure *M**-95EJ.* Ist das Teil halbwegs zu gebrauchen?

Da ich schon nen NAD Verstärker habe, bietet sich die PP2 als PhonoPre doch an,oder?
Oder reicht auch PP1 oder was von Dynavox?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. September 2011)

Das Shure M-95EJ ist eine relativ preiswerte elliptische MM-Nadel und verlangt eine Abschlusskapazität von 400 bis 500 pF. Also anspruchsvoll an den Phono-PreAmp ist diese Nadel wirklich nicht und ein NAD-PP1 oder PP2 lohnt sich da niht wirklich (nur wenn du in zukunft vor hast dir einen besseren Tonabnehmer zuzulegen).
Ein einfacher Phonovorverstärker wie dieser reicht da schon völlig aus und beschränkt das klangliche Vermögen deiner Abtastnadel in keinster Weise.



> hat leider Riemenantrie



Ein Riemenantrieb ist nicht grundsätzlich schlechter als ein Direktantrieb. Auch mit einem Riemenantrieb bekommt man Gleichlaufschwankungen unterhalb der Hörbarkeitsgrenze hin. Der einzige Nachteil bei einem Riemenantrieb ist nur die etwas aufwändigere Wartung da man alle paar Jahre mal einen neuen Antriebsriemen braucht.


----------



## theon greyjoy (23. September 2011)

Danke 
Eine günstige Alternative für die Zukunft wäre ja zb. Ortofon Vinylmaster?!
Zumindest wenn das an den Technics passt, die sind ja in der Auswahl ein wenig begrenzt.

Und ich hab hier gelesen, Glasunterlagen wären nicht gut?
Ich habe einen Rack mit Schwarzglasplatten und keine anderen Aufstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. September 2011)

> Eine günstige Alternative für die Zukunft wäre ja zb. Ortofon Vinylmaster?!



Um zu beurteilen ob die Systeme an deinen Plattenspieler passen muss ich mich erstmal eingehender über deinen Plattenspieler informieren. Ich werd das morgen mal nachprüfen.



> Und ich hab hier gelesen, Glasunterlagen wären nicht gut?
> Ich habe einen Rack mit Schwarzglasplatten und keine anderen Aufstellmöglichkeiten.



Probier es einfach aus. Mein Plattenspieler steht auch auf einem Glas-Rack und ich habe keine Probleme. Ein Glas-Rack führt nur schneller zu Problemen als andere Racks, aber wenn der Abstand zu den Lautsprechern groß genug ist und man nicht ständig auf den Boden stampft funktionieren die genauso gut.


----------



## theon greyjoy (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nun den Plattenspieler. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Teil!

Außerdem habe ich einen Vorverstärker geschenkt bekommen, einen Vivanco 115 - sicher nicht das Optimum aber was solls, fürn Anfang wohl ok...

Das Problem ist nun dass irgendwie ein sehr nerviges (elektrisches) Summen erzeugt wird bei der Wiedergabe.
Das Erdungskabel kann ich an den Vivanco nicht anschließen weil nichts passendes dran ist (wie an anderen Phonopreamps), ausschließlich die Cinchbuchsen. Hab zwar schon mit dem Kabel experimentiert aber das Summen ist nicht weniger geworden...

Der Spieler steht momentan auf meinem AV-Receiver der aber natürlich nicht am Netz ist. Könnte das trotzdem ein Problem sein?


Außerdem wüsste ich gerne was ich für eine Auflagekraft einstelle für das System (Shure M95 EJ). Die Skala geht von 0 bis 5.



Fotos könnte ich auch machen, falls gewünscht oder nötig.


----------



## theon greyjoy (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Brumm-Problem ist gelöst, habe das Erdungskabel an einer der Gehäuseschrauben des Vivanco befestigt.

Klanglich ist mir alles etwas zu dumpf und wenig gut aufgelöst, möglicherweise ist eine neue Nadel fällig?
edit: Wobei das mit der momentanen John Lennon Platte schon wieder viel besser aussieht, obwohl diese sehr alt und etwas staubig ist.
Die davor war eine neue Nightwish.



Zwei Bilderchen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theon greyjoy (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist hier noch was los?


----------



## PEG96 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jup, was haltet ihr eigentlich von Knosti?

MfG PEG


----------



## theon greyjoy (10. Oktober 2011)

Knosti? Sagt mir nix.. Was ist das?

fire_inside scheint im Urlaub zu sein?! 

Naja ich bin inwischen schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Klang, der Druck,Dynamik und Bass ist mit CD/MP3 absolut nicht vergleichbar,macht einfach viel mehr Spaß!
Habe mir aber trotzdem mal einen Cambridge Audio 540P bestellt, da wird sich ja förmlich mit Lob überschlagen P/L-mäßig - und wenn der absolut nichts reißt wird der eben wieder zurückgeschickt  
Außerdem habe ich von Jico-Nadeln für das Shure M95 System gehört - soll sich echt lohnen. Hat aber Zeit...


----------



## Knäcke (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin meine Damen und Herren!

Finde dieses Thema toll und habe hier schon einiges gelesen.

Habe den alten Plattenspieler Sony PS-T30  von meinem Vater, aus dem Keller geholt und wieder in Betrieb genommen.
Hier ein Link dazu: Sony PS-T30 / Turntables - Sony / Vintage Audio

Habe ihn an einem Marantz SR4600 hängen und als Phono-Vorverstärker den Hama PA 506.
Marantz DE | SR4600

Jetzt möchte ich den Sony ein wenig aufmöbeln. Als Ansatzpunkte würde ich den Tonabnehmer (original aus Ende  der Siebziger, Anfang der Achtziger) sowie den Vorverstärker ausmachen. Weiß hier jemand Rat was ich hier als Ersatz anbringen könnte?

wollte nicht mehr als 200,-€ für beides ausgeben.


PS.: Ich bin mit dem Klang durchaus zufrieden nur jucken die Finger ein wenig - geht ja sicherlich besser ; -)


----------



## theon greyjoy (14. Oktober 2011)

Also der Cambridge Audio PhonoPreamp bringt eine wirklich deutliche Verbesserung!
Die oben genannte Nightwish Platte klingt jetzt wirklich genial, nichts mehr mit dumpf und matschig.
Am meisten hat sich insgesamt wohl am Hochton getan,der ist viell brillanter, das Klangbild ist viel räumlicher, insgesamt der Sound präziser.
Nur muss ich öfters den Treble zurückregeln, es gibt ein paar Platten da kann bei sehr hohen Stellen ein Kratzen auftreten.


@Knäcke

Also wie du gerade gelesen hast habe ich in Sachen Vorverstärker gerade den kleinen Sprung vom Vivanco zum Cambridge Audio gemacht.
Empfehlungen in der 100 Euro-Klasse (die zumindest ich oft lese) sind NAD PP2, besagter Cambridge Audio 540P Azur und Pro-Ject Phonobox MKII.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin nicht im Urlaub (schön wärs ^^), ich gucke hier aber nicht mehr allzu oft rein.



> Nur muss ich öfters den Treble zurückregeln, es gibt ein paar Platten da kann bei sehr hohen Stellen ein Kratzen auftreten.



Das liegt am Tonabnehmer oder an einer falschen bzw. ungenauen Justage. Billige Tonabnehmer haben das Problem, dass sie die Rille nicht genau genug abtasten können wodurch es zu Verzerrungen vor allem im Hochton kommt. Eine ungenaue Justage kann das Abtastverhalten des Tonabnehmers auch insgesamt verschlechtern, auch da kommt es dann zu Verzerrungen die sich in erster Linie im Hochton durch scharfe zischelnde S-Laute bemerkbar machen.
Als erstes solltest du die Justage nochmal genauestens durchführen, ein Tutorial dazu habe hier mal verfasst.
Dir sollte dabei aber klar sein, dass man mit einem günstigen Tonabnehmer nie einen richtig sauberen Klang hinbekommt. Auch heutige Schallplattenpressungen sind meist alles andere als optimal und klingen oft verzerrt.


----------



## theon greyjoy (21. Oktober 2011)

Die kratzigen Höhen betreffen hauptsächlich zwei alte AC/DC Platten. Anscheinend auch ziemlich miese Aufnahmen.

Ich werde mein Glück jetzt aber mal mit nem Acutex Tonabnehmer mit Shibata Nadel probieren (solange es die Dinger noch gibt...und so günstig - und für mich als Geschenk).

Der Justage werde ich mich mal widmen.


----------

